# raggies random remarks ....



## archimedes

~~~ this very special CAFE thread will be to collect the conversational musings and related discussion of CPF's very own @raggie33 ~~~

Raggie, please use this (and only this) thread here in The CAFE for all of your non-flashlight related posting.

Over time, some of your other threads may be merged here eventually, but that seems a daunting and almost overwhelming task at present ... so we may leave that for future generations of staff moderators 

And thank you for your understanding :wave:


----------



## raggie33

archimedes said:


> ~~~ this very special CAFE thread will be to collect the conversational musings and related discussion of CPF's very own @raggie33 ~~~
> 
> Raggie, please use this (and only this) thread here in The CAFE for all of your non-flashlight related posting.
> 
> Over time, some of your other threads may be merged here eventually, but that seems a daunting and almost overwhelming task at present ... so we may leave that for future generations of staff moderators
> 
> And thank you for your understanding :wave:



cool ty i do post a lot and i understand it can clutter the webpage. oddly enough offline most people dont even know i can talk im crazy shy offline i do talk to the stray cats and birds lol


----------



## peter yetman

Wow, a thread to yourself. That's like having your own Winebego on a film set with a star on the door. Conratulations.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup: All raggies 24-7-365. :thumbsup:  

Tis very cool indeed! Museing on, brother!


----------



## nbp

Come back tomorrow, same Raggie time, same Raggie channel! [emoji4]


----------



## StarHalo

So this is the new Thread Killer thread, right Wonder Woman?


----------



## nbp

Lighten up Halo.


----------



## raggie33

im kinda in detention lol .but i understand why for sure


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Congratulations raggie. 

Bill


----------



## archimedes

raggie33 said:


> im kinda in detention lol .but i understand why for sure



I prefer to think of this thread not as detention but rather a Grand Unified Thread, or perhaps even a Thread Of Everything if you prefer ....


----------



## raggie33

i need to get my self together and leave the south. i always felt like a alien here in georgia


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> i need to get my self together and leave the south. i always felt like a alien here in georgia



To move where?


----------



## raggie33

back to cleveland or perhaps nyc


----------



## archimedes

raggie33 said:


> back to cleveland or perhaps nyc


pretty different


----------



## raggie33

archimedes said:


> pretty different



i have mental illness and i noticed folks in Cleveland are more acceptable of the mentaly ill. plus Cleveland rocks


----------



## Greta

I love this! 

Rags... you know we all love you to the Moon and we love your random thoughts and meanderings. We just thought it would be cool if they were all in one thread where other members can comment on them and we can all just have a great time.

Thank you for your MANY contributions to CPF and we REALLY look forward to this new format for you! I think it's going to be a blast!

:kiss:


----------



## RedLED

NYC?

We can rent you our Upper Westside Apt., three stories for $24,500 a month. It is high Tech., ultra spacious, well lit and hevally decorated. I suppose we could do a CPF discount for you. I will need you to send your drivers license and passport in advance. Did I mention a view of Central Park from a corner penthouse?

Now, if you need a car and driver, and a private jet, we can work that out. The aircraft can be made available to you except during the Coachella music festival as we now vacate the desert to a location that is thrown by a dart on a map by my wife!

Oh, and mental illness, no problem, we welcome everyone. I mean, I live there, so...

ADD: The entire city is subject to mental illness, so all is well! However, you will need a bespoke suit and a gold Rolex in order to ride the elevator without attracting attention!


----------



## Lumen83

If you believe that, just buy my ocean front property in Nebraska. I'll get you a real good deal. Comes with the rolex.


----------



## raggie33

being shy is no fun and makes me seem mean. when woman that i find atrative talk to me im so shy i just walk away . i feel so bad id never want to be rude to someone.but im pretty darn shy


----------



## ven

Be yourself, you may never see them again, nothing to loose. Congrats on your own thread, I have always enjoyed reading your posts/thoughts .


----------



## raggie33

Greta said:


> I love this!
> 
> Rags... you know we all love you to the Moon and we love your random thoughts and meanderings. We just thought it would be cool if they were all in one thread where other members can comment on them and we can all just have a great time.
> 
> Thank you for your MANY contributions to CPF and we REALLY look forward to this new format for you! I think it's going to be a blast!
> 
> :kiss:



ty for the kind words i love to make people smile


----------



## trailhunter

Where has raggie been?


----------



## scout24

I'll remind that this is a family friendly forum and ask that you edit your post accordingly. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## archimedes

A reminder also that this thread is meant to be fun and light-hearted, as raggie tends to post humorous takes on everyday situations.


----------



## trailhunter

Modified, sad.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Modified, sad.



Thank you for your edit, much appreciated.


----------



## scout24

:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Own thread?? Won't lie..... I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## raggie33

well my thyroid is not right so im forgetful sad and conffused . then after like 10000 miles a year on my motorcycle. i got scared and quit rideing the drivers down here are blind


----------



## peter yetman

Come to North Norfolk, we drive with kindness.
P


----------



## raggie33

im 40 something it is time to come out of the closet. well i dont wanna spend time with men becuase if there junk looks like mine id just be confused. but in 10 years in this town i never once saw one decent looking woman. most smell like cigs and have perms. back when i lived in miami in south beach every woman there was a 8 to a 10.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> im 40 something it is time to come out of the closet. well i dont wanna spend time with men becuase if there junk looks like mine id just be confused. but in 10 years in this town i never once saw one decent looking woman. most smell like cigs and have perms. back when i lived in miami in south beach every woman there was a 8 to a 10.



Simple solution..... Move back to Miami.


----------



## raggie33

more fun i almost got hut by a car it was the exact same color as the road.it blended right in then a course there are no sidewalks and i quit rideing my motorcycle which was my only transportation i just lost my nerve after put 100000 miles on them the people here always pulled right in front of me


----------



## StarHalo

Well there's a reason there's so many songs about California girls, and motorcycles can legally split lanes here..


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> Well there's a reason there's so many songs about California girls, and motorcycles can legally split lanes here..



but why lol im not evening jokeing compared to southbeach the woman here are scary. i mean inside and out. the only woman i like in this town are the woman from mexico there awesume there acent there long black hair there fiesty attitude


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> but why lol im not evening jokeing compared to southbeach the woman here are scary. i mean inside and out. the only woman i like in this town are the woman from mexico there awesume there acent there long black hair there fiesty attitude



As a kid growing up in Kansas, every time the family would go on vacation to Colorado, I remember thinking how pretty the girls in the mountains were. Now, as a man who lives on the West Coast and vacations in Hawaii, I can tell you sometimes the grass really is greener on the other side..


----------



## raggie33

gaga may not be a classic knock out but dang her voice blows me away best ive heard ina decade right up there with elton john and a axel rose https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> gaga may not be a classic knock out but dang her voice blows me away best ive heard ina decade



Know about Weyes Blood yet? That's her in the water..


----------



## raggie33

i think some company should come out with stew but just the carrots cooked in all the meat and potatoes then just take the cooked carrots and cover them in siracha sauce


----------



## StarHalo

When life gives you ice, make ice cream


----------



## raggie33

AGT im sure glad that wonderful young man won


----------



## raggie33

im predicting a power grid failure


----------



## RedLED

Good Lord!!


----------



## StarHalo

You're late, the power was out at my house for an hour this morning. As for the power grid, unless it's run exclusively by senior citizens, it'll be fine.


----------



## raggie33

RedLED said:


> Good Lord!!


you can just call me raggie


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> You're late, the power was out at my house for an hour this morning. As for the power grid, unless it's run exclusively by senior citizens, it'll be fine.


i hope your right but just in case my battery chargers are running 24/7


----------



## ven

Thank you raggie for my early morning smiles:rock:, you never fail to deliver. Top man, hope your good. Stay safe out there


----------



## bigburly912

We will do our part to keep it on raggie. I don’t know where you are located but the utility I work for covers several states.


----------



## peter yetman

Looks like you have friends in high places, Raggie.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> im predicting a power grid failure



I purchased a 5k generator during late 1999. Y2Know what I mean? I've had occasion to use it twice.


----------



## raggie33

The most fun i have ever had with lights was today with my smart house outlet bulb its so cool it can dim it can turn colors all with my voice


----------



## raggie33

Its been hours and im still haveing a blast with it


----------



## ironhorse

You need to post video of that.


----------



## StarHalo

Wait until you have the same lighting as the movie..


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> Wait until you have the same lighting as the movie..



How do you do that . That would be so cool


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> How do you do that . That would be so cool



That particular pic was just a freak snap; I made that color scheme for my lights a long time ago, and when the scene in the movie came on it was just funny that both the color and directions were exactly the same so I took a pic. You can make Hue lights sync to movies or music using your computer and an app, but I haven't tried it yet. Usually when doing a serious movie night viewing, I'll just dim the lights on a warm setting, so it's similar to house lights in a theater. 

There's also the Thorlight app, which can make the lights cycle through colors slow or fast in any way you program; they can cycle really slow or really fast, so fast that there's even a "strobe" function that is a pretty convincing analogue of a strobe light. Having it quickly cycle colors while playing dance music gets the kids every time..


----------



## raggie33

Cool stuff i wish i bought more of the bulbs i was talking about above? Its crazy they was only like 10 bucks per bulb. There led a course and can do 16 millions colors they dim. And alexa controls them no hub needed


----------



## raggie33

This is how darn stupid i am last year my dr told me to drink a bottle of Magnesium Citrate to help me pass a stool. I got confused and drank a crazy large bottle of milk of magnesium. The day after was no fun nit fun at all


----------



## raggie33

True story some days i do something so stupid i even surprises my self


----------



## Greta

raggie33 said:


> This is how darn stupid i am last year my dr told me to drink a bottle of Magnesium Citrate to help me pass a stool. I got confused and drank a crazy large bottle of milk of magnesium. The day after was no fun nit fun at all



But you accomplished your goal. That's more than quite a few smart people I know...


----------



## raggie33

Greta said:


> But you accomplished your goal. That's more than quite a few smart people I know...


Lol but ill never do it again


----------



## raggie33

Aite like a king today! Publix had matlaws stuffed clams for 2 bucks per half dozen.it was so dang yummy


----------



## raggie33

New most scary tv show is bar rescue omg how did people live after eating at some of these places?


----------



## raggie33

I ordered a pot pie. I was so disappointed


----------



## raggie33

What are you going to do when this mess is over? Me im going to order 2 footlong meat ball subs


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> What are you going to do when this mess is over? Me im going to order 2 footlong meat ball subs



Subway is still open; food isn't the hard part, it's social areas - I'll probably go to the mall..


----------



## raggie33

Gosh darn roaches no matter how clean i keep my home i see a roach every few days! Im terrified of them


----------



## raggie33

This covid is makeing me fall into a deep depression . I need a vacation away from this neighborhood for a month or so. The other night a darn dog barked all night in my driveway.


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> Gosh darn roaches no matter how clean i keep my home i see a roach every few days! Im terrified of them



Seems you said you are in Georgia at one point. I know in Lawrenceville and douglasville they are impossible to get rid of. Even have some type of flying one that we always had when I stayed down there.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Raggie, what town and neighborhood are you located? Just asking.

Bill


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> Seems you said you are in Georgia at one point. I know in Lawrenceville and douglasville they are impossible to get rid of. Even have some type of flying one that we always had when I stayed down there.



Yep im in georgia a week or so i had a snake in my house


----------



## raggie33

Bullzeyebill said:


> Raggie, what town and neighborhood are you located? Just asking.
> 
> Bill


Im in north ga


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> This covid is makeing me fall into a deep depression . I need a vacation away from this neighborhood for a month or so. The other night a darn dog barked all night in my driveway.



1) Yes, but for me it is the hostility of the surface of the earth, and
2) me too, but for all of it, and for much, much longer than that. 
3) It was off leash, loose and all of their owners behave just like the one in today’s national news video: Making serious false accusations directed at the innocent person, that directly cause 1) and 2).


----------



## StarHalo

StarHalo said:


> I'll probably go to the mall..



I kept my word and went to the mall today.


----------



## raggie33

Im worried there will be riots in june.


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> I kept my word and went to the mall today.


I only been to a mall 2 times to buy tools from sears


----------



## raggie33

I want to leave this planet it is so damn awful now .i saw something so horrific last night that i cant get it out of my mind. It was a video on twitter. It wont be on the news it was way to violent . But i lost faith in humans


----------



## trailhunter

raggie33 said:


> I want to leave this planet it is so damn awful now .i saw something so horrific last night that i cant get it out of my mind. It was a video on twitter. It wont be on the news it was way to violent . But i lost faith in humans


Link

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raggie33

trailhunter said:


> Link
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I did not save it saw it then blocked the person who posted link. Oddly enough it was megan mccain from the view. So if you want just search her tweets. But trust me you dont want to see it


----------



## trailhunter

raggie33 said:


> I did not save it saw it then blocked the person who posted link. Oddly enough it was megan mccain from the view. So if you want just search her tweets. But trust me you dont want to see it


Just saw it, apparently he swung his sword at a kid trying to protect his store and all hell broke loose. He's not dead from reading more on it.

Here's what caused that reaction https://twitter.com/Fahcks/status/1266959387899428864?s=20

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raggie33

I just cant watch it again . But ty for telling me he was alive . I was in shock after watching the video . I wish the human brain had a delete button


----------



## trailhunter

raggie33 said:


> I just cant watch it again . But ty for telling me he was alive . I was in shock after watching the video . I wish the human brain had a delete button


Looked like someone threw a rock at his head and knocked him out

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raggie33

I stay away from all the mess a few mikes from here went a bit crazy last night here in north ga. I stayed home till like 7 am then went to get groceries


----------



## bigburly912

There’s like 5 videos now from all of it. They were throwing bricks at him. He pulled a machete. Kid rode by on skateboard. He swung at kid. All hell breaks loose. FWIW it wasn’t even his store. He was there “to protect the community”


----------



## raggie33

I am relived that it wasnt just a attack on a random person


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> I want to leave this planet it is so damn awful now .... ... ... .... i lost faith in humans



Take a number and get in line. The first thing mentioned in my Will is my flashlight collection. After that comes a Trust to bequeath my church property, I just got done selecting nine Beneficieries. Paul says to rejoice always, but the hostility of the planet that my spirit took flesh on is unbearable.


----------



## raggie33

So new people moved in next door! Guy had to be a 15 inches taller then me. He says hello i say to him “your almost as tall as me” he looks at me with a concenered look at says to me im much taller thrn you. I smile and walk away


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> So new people moved in next door! Guy had to be a 15 inches taller then me. He says hello i say to him “your almost as tall as me” he looks at me with a concenered look at says to me im much taller thrn you. I smile and walk away



Sounds like they don’t like jokes. Maybe at least this one feeds his dogs


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> Sounds like they don’t like jokes. Maybe at least this one feeds his dogs


I sure hope so


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> I was in shock after watching the video . I wish the human brain had a delete button



It does have an unconnect button - there's lots of violence in the world every day, you don't have to sit and observe it out of some form of "awareness" - awareness is what's around you here and now, where you can make a difference. Don't worry about the Twitterverse, focus on the Raggieverse..


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> It does have an unconnect button - there's lots of violence in the world every day, you don't have to sit and observe it out of some form of "awareness" - awareness is what's around you here and now, where you can make a difference. Don't worry about the Twitterverse, focus on the Raggieverse..


yeah for sure i quit watching videos on twitter. They bring me to such a dark place


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> It does have an unconnect button - there's lots of violence in the world every day, you don't have to sit and observe it out of some form of "awareness" - awareness is what's around you here and now, where you can make a difference. Don't worry about the Twitterverse, focus on the Raggieverse..



Agree. You can be informed about what’s basically happening in the world without seeing every video and reading every comment. I read the highlights on a reputable news source but avoid most social media. Some of that is a cesspool of hate and division and can be very depressing.


----------



## raggie33

More ot have you ever heard of tiktok? It crazy fun


----------



## raggie33

No one is smart enough to understand paper towel pricing


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> No one is smart enough to understand paper towel pricing


A full roll, but only half sheets, should be 1/2 the price of the regular full roll. 

A half roll, only half sheets, should be 1/4 of the price of a regular full roll. 

A full roll, rolling down a 60° incline plane, will accelerate 0.8660 the acceleration of a roll dropped straight down. A full roll rolling down a 45° incline plane will accelerate 0.7071, and a full roll rolling down a 30° incline plane will accelerate 1/2 of the acceleration of a roll dropped straight down. 
32 feet per second per second acceleration for the roll dropped straight down, and 16 feet per second per second for the roll rolling down a 30 degree incline, because the arcsine of one half is 30 degrees, not 45 degrees.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> A full roll, but only half sheets, should be 1/2 the price of the regular full roll.
> 
> A half roll, only half sheets, should be 1/4 of the price of a regular full roll.
> 
> A full roll, rolling down a 60° incline plane, will accelerate 0.8660 the acceleration of a roll dropped straight down. A full roll rolling down a 45° incline plane will accelerate 0.7071, and a full roll rolling down a 30° incline plane will accelerate 1/2 of the acceleration of a roll dropped straight down.
> 32 feet per second per second acceleration for the roll dropped straight down, and 16 feet per second per second for the roll rolling down a 30 degree incline, because the arcsine of one half is 30 degrees, not 45 degrees.


lol I went with weight. But then i thought that I need to consider water retention.


----------



## raggie33

Voteing wtf these lines are so fing crazy I’m sure we will be on the national news


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> Voteing wtf these lines are so fing crazy I’m sure we will be on the national news



You in GA?


----------



## raggie33

Yes
Sadly


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> Yes
> Sadly



I'm not kidding or being sarcastic, I'm genuinely sorry to hear that.


----------



## raggie33

I hate it here but I’m to old to pack up and move. It’s like the movie deliverance but not as classy


----------



## KITROBASKIN

There's good people in Georgia, but not having been to New York since the latter 70's when crime was worse and before the sorrowful impact of the 911 attack caused many people to be more considerate, it has to be said that (at least midtown/lower) Manhattan is just a big city done right. Granted the son and I were only there for 4 days in early February (before the fear but not the spread), we walked everywhere except for son to experience subways and busses, and people were polite and dynamic for the most part. Just expect the local Trader Joe's to have a checkout line maybe 50 people long and possibly homeless folks in the food area of Whole Foods. Love the Chrysler Building.

Maybe we can get raggie to define what he means by the term 'classy'.


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> There's good people in Georgia, but not having been to New York since the latter 70's when crime was worse and before the sorrowful impact of the 911 attack caused many people to be more considerate, it has to be said that (at least midtown/lower) Manhattan is just a big city done right. Granted the son and I were only there for 4 days in early February (before the fear but not the spread), we walked everywhere except for son to experience subways and busses, and people were polite and dynamic for the most part. Just expect the local Trader Joe's to have a checkout line maybe 50 people long and possibly homeless folks in the food area of Whole Foods. Love the Chrysler Building.
> 
> Maybe we can get raggie to define what he means by the term 'classy'.


im just teasing for the most part. I’ve met some good folks here. But I miss ft lauderdale Florida and Cleveland Ohio both cool city’s full of rock and roll


----------



## Monocrom

KITROBASKIN said:


> There's good people in Georgia, but not having been to New York since the latter 70's when crime was worse and before the sorrowful impact of the 911 attack caused many people to be more considerate, it has to be said that (at least midtown/lower) Manhattan is just a big city done right. Granted the son and I were only there for 4 days in early February (before the fear but not the spread), we walked everywhere except for son to experience subways and busses, and people were polite and dynamic for the most part. Just expect the local Trader Joe's to have a checkout line maybe 50 people long and possibly homeless folks in the food area of Whole Foods. Love the Chrysler Building.
> 
> Maybe we can get raggie to define what he means by the term 'classy'.




Homeless folks everywhere. Not trying to go off-topic but best to avoid Whole Foods. Those places are not as noble or Progressive as they pretend to be. Rates of covid-19 infections among Whole Foods workers is the absolute worst of all the supermarket chains. They've done less than nothing to protect their employees from possible contact with infected shoppers.


----------



## raggie33

Monocrom said:


> Homeless folks everywhere. Not trying to go off-topic but best to avoid Whole Foods. Those places are not as noble or Progressive as they pretend to be. Rates of covid-19 infections among Whole Foods workers is the absolute worst of all the supermarket chains. They've done less than nothing to protect their employees from possible contact with infected shoppers.



I love Publix never been to a whole foods


----------



## raggie33

why do people throw there cigerete butts out the window of there car? im sick of picking them up


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> I love Publix never been to a whole foods



Whole Foods is prettier than most any library I've ever been in; they have a bar where you can order beer on tap and sit and watch sports, my kinda grocery store..



raggie33 said:


> why do people throw there cigerete butts out the window of there car? im sick of picking them up



Because if you don't care for yourself then you obviously won't care for the planet.


----------



## raggie33

some no that offline i seldem talk at all. many people still dont know i can talk. if they talk to me i just act if i cant hear them. so i have lots of thoughts to get out of my head thats why i love the internet


----------



## raggie33

you know ya life stinks when the highlight of ya day is passing a stool after a few scary days


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> you know ya life stinks when the highlight of ya day is passing a stool after a few scary days



Figuratively and literally


----------



## peter yetman

raggie33 said:


> you know ya life stinks when the highlight of ya day is passing a stool after a few scary days




A few handfulls of dried apricots work for me.
P


----------



## raggie33

peter yetman said:


> A few handfulls of dried apricots work for me.
> P



this clear liquid walmart sells works for me but i was afraid to go to walmart with my stomach issues lol


----------



## raggie33

watching the stand


----------



## raggie33

i get so sad when i see s youtube video and some one makes a cruel post about the video. so i then make sure to leave a pstive reply


----------



## peter yetman

That's kind of you Raggie. Social Media has made it so easy for people to be unkind without any form of redress. I think they see it as aome sort of sport.
P


----------



## raggie33

wow some bought me a new car! i mean they parked in my driveway so it must be my car. im going to take off its tired and throw them down the hill i want new wheels


----------



## raggie33

peter yetman said:


> That's kind of you Raggie. Social Media has made it so easy for people to be unkind without any form of redress. I think they see it as aome sort of sport.
> P


its sadi see others thoughts some day. i just want to give kindness


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Not sure how kind you were with Curious George there fella, over there in the Books to Read thread. George is entitled to his privacy on such matters unless stated otherwise by him, right? How's the new car?


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> Not sure how kind you were with Curious George there fella, over there in the Books to Read thread. George is entitled to his privacy on such matters unless stated otherwise by him, right? How's the new car?



its ok but i get a sudder at 90 mph. and its white i hate white cars . give me red or black next time


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

KITROBASKIN said:


> Not sure how kind you were with Curious George there fella, over there in the Books to Read thread. George is entitled to his privacy on such matters unless stated otherwise by him, right? How's the new car?



I laughed out loud. Thank you. 

I needed the laugh due to being recently informed by our cat's vet he has curiosity.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I laughed out loud. Thank you.
> 
> I needed the laugh due to being recently informed by our cat's vet he has curiosity.


Okay, that's a good one.


----------



## raggie33

damn deppresion and anxiety is kicking my butt


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> damn deppresion and anxiety is kicking my butt



Depression and anxiety are real and serious medical conditions. 

Assuming you've consulted a physician, I'll also advise you to exercise 15 minutes everyday.... and stay away from any and all social media and the news.


----------



## StarHalo

“If a problem is fixable, if a situation is such that you can do something about it, then there is no need to worry. If it's not fixable, then there is no help in worrying. There is no benefit in worrying whatsoever.” - The Dalai Lama


----------



## raggie33

*quit it!*

i seen a few videos on youtube where someone test there knife on there skin to prove thats its dull! everytime i see this i have to look away! is there a more safe way to show that a life is dull? opps delete this post i posted it in wrong section sorry


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: quit it!*

Smokey the Bear says, "Only you can prevent looking at yucky things on the internet."


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> Smokey the Bear says, "Only you can prevent looking at yucky things on the internet."



they sneak up on me once in a while lol


----------



## xxo

*Re: quit it!*



raggie33 said:


> i seen a few videos on youtube where someone test there knife on there skin to prove thats its dull! everytime i see this i have to look away! is there a more safe way to show that a life is dull? opps delete this post i posted it in wrong section sorry



Depends on how you define dull.


Some would consider a knife that can't do this dull:






If a knife can't do this, it is really dull:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Every time someone changes the thread tittle a mod or admin has to spend time changing it back. Then when someone quotes a post with the altered thread title the title gets messed up again. 

Please don't change the thread titles.


----------



## raggie33

i love jello but im still shocked where it comes from


----------



## raggie33

i find the following people sexy lady gaga a course . and whoopi goldberg


----------



## raggie33

ios 14 is great so far


----------



## raggie33

if you left the usa where would you go!? im irish so im thinking of ireland. but im also thinking mexico i love the woman from there


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> if you left the usa where would you go!? im irish so im thinking of ireland. but im also thinking mexico i love the woman from there




When it comes to language, I'm lazy. Most likely, New Zealand. Those folks are genuinely friendly towards Americans and love us. And they obviously speak English.


----------



## Tejasandre

In years past I would have said France. But we sold everything there since my grandma passed. Now, I don’t know. I’d say Mexico, but it’s dangerous, Canada, but it’s cold ...


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> if you left the usa where would you go!? im irish so im thinking of ireland. but im also thinking mexico i love the woman from there


I have thought a lot of Ireland because they appear to be sympathetic to the plight of people who have been traumatized by other people’s aggressive dogs. 
Mexico: Rich culture. I have made a comprehensive study of Mexico, but their loose aggressive dog problem is worse than ours. 
Europe: Rich culture, but like many places on the hostile surface of this low-rated planet, it is illegal to carry effective protection against loose aggressive dogs. 
USA: One of the few places where it is legal to be prepared to defend self against other people’s aggressive canines. 

Millions of earthlike planets in our galaxy, and even more millions of earth-like planets in the universe: There are humanoid lifeforms who live on those planets and who have detected our human society on our planet and they all behave nicely, because they don’t want to be punished by being sent here to spend their eternal afterlife.


----------



## bigburly912

Monocrom said:


> When it comes to language, I'm lazy. Most likely, New Zealand. Those folks are genuinely friendly towards Americans and love us. And they obviously speak English.



Agreed. Great hunting, beautiful country, excellent people. I’d love to be there permanently.


----------



## raggie33

much great info everyone but mexico is in the lead there is someting about latino woman that i love


----------



## raggie33

if i ever get rich im hireing someone to tell me where i put my glasses and to make me jello as a suprise and im goingbto try kbie beef. then im going to ask lady gaga to go to a movie


----------



## raggie33

my hands are so darn small


----------



## peter yetman

Then you should be modding lights. Mine are far too big for all the tiny connections.
P


----------



## raggie33

damn im a mess. all my life ive not noticed something i should of noticed today on a walk ive dont 1000 of a times i noticed a house that i never noticed before a gosh darn entire house


----------



## raggie33

peter yetman said:


> Then you should be modding lights. Mine are far too big for all the tiny connections.
> P


my vision sucks for that lol


----------



## raggie33

how do you throw away a garbage can?


----------



## Empath

raggie33 said:


> damn im a mess. all my life ive not noticed something i should of noticed today on a walk ive dont 1000 of a times i noticed a house that i never noticed before a gosh darn entire house



We're kindred spirits, I'd say. But, I don't think you and I are the only ones experiencing this.

Some call this "alternate realities". "Very interesting" :thinking:


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> how do you throw away a garbage can?


Dress it up to look like a little child, and then let killer pet animals tear it into little pieces, then just discard the pieces and forget about it. Do this tens of thousands of times per year, just in this country. No one will notice. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/parents-say-their-6-year-old-son-survived-brutal-dog-n1234036


----------



## raggie33

Empath said:


> We're kindred spirits, I'd say. But, I don't think you and I are the only ones experiencing this.
> 
> Some call this "alternate realities". "Very interesting" :thinking:


it gets weirder for a while now id be thnking about something then that item would be on tv . very very random stuff. it got to the point i thought it was i was talking to self. so i madee sure i dont talk to self and same issue


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> Dress it up to look like a little child, and then let killer pet animals tear it into little pieces, then just discard the pieces and forget about it. Do this tens of thousands of times per year, just in this country. No one will notice. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/parents-say-their-6-year-old-son-survived-brutal-dog-n1234036


man thats one tough kid.i recal one of my freinds was in the news paper after he was attacked by a dog


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> how do you throw away a garbage can?




Put it in a bigger garbage can? Of course when the trash collectors take it out of the bigger can, they'll realize it's another garbage can and just bring it back to you.


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> Put it in a bigger garbage can? Of course when the trash collectors take it out of the bigger can, they'll realize it's another garbage can and just bring it back to you.


it was weird the city gave me a trashcan to replace my old one im guessing there moving to them trucks that lift the can


----------



## raggie33

its so darn hot outside


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Robin Williams "it's hot" rant from Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## raggie33

may go almost vegan! i cant spell the right word . stupid spell check always hated me but since ios 14 it is even worse. but anyway i just feel bad eating something that was once alive. im going to miss arbys so much


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> Robin Williams "it's hot" rant from Good Morning Vietnam



i love robin but i always kind of thought he was on some kind of stimulate


----------



## peter yetman

I think he was bipolar, and he had extreme manic highs and lows.
Nature's own stimulants.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> may go almost vegan! i cant spell the right word . stupid spell check always hated me but since ios 14 it is even worse. but anyway i just feel bad eating something that was once alive. im going to miss arbys so much



Grammarly is a good tool for sentence structure and spelling, plus it's free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: One of my favorites -


----------



## thermal guy

Empath said:


> We're kindred spirits, I'd say. But, I don't think you and I are the only ones experiencing this.
> 
> Some call this "alternate realities". "Very interesting" :thinking:



A glitch in the matrix my friend.


----------



## raggie33

yesterday i got so overheated walking i lost my lunch. i thought id do better since dr got me on the right thyroid meds. for real in winter im walking around barefoot at 40f. i very seldom turn on my heat


----------



## PhotonWrangler

peter yetman said:


> I think he was bipolar, and he had extreme manic highs and lows.
> Nature's own stimulants.
> P



He also had a substance abuse issue for a long time.


----------



## thermal guy

I miss him 😞 his standup on golf always makes me laugh.


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> may go almost vegan! i cant spell the right word . stupid spell check always hated me but since ios 14 it is even worse. but anyway i just feel bad eating something that was once alive. im going to miss arbys so much



I am very happy that you’re planning on possibly going vegan! The way the government can save billions,maybe trillions killing the economy and healthcare, is if they made red meat illegal to produce, possess and distribute. If everybody ate lots of fresh whole vegetables, and lots of fresh whole fruits, and lots of plain simple whole-grain products, and lots of plain simple bean products and some seeds and nuts, and eliminated red meat, and greatly reduced to very low amounts the 
dairy, the eggs, and poultry and fish, the health benefits would be enormous.The addictive unhealthy food industry has got Americans by the same part of the brain that alcohol, tobacco, gambling, caffeine, nicotine and meth have. It’s very difficult to cut out unhealthy food, because it’s so addicting. Start off with eating plenty of fresh whole vegetables, plenty of fresh whole fruit, plenty of fresh being product, and plenty of whole-grain product. A good place to start is lots of plain oatmeal daily, lots of soy or other plain bean product daily and plenty of tomatoes and broccoli and spinach and apples and oranges. A small amount of seeds and nuts are good too. Also you could add a normal generic multivitamin multimineral supplement and maybe a vitamin B6 and 12 supplement and maybe an omega-3 fatty fish oil supplement. Cut out the caffeine and nicotine, cut out the sauces, gravy and dressings, cut out store-bought fruit and vegetable juices, make your own fruit and vegetable juice, cut out the salty and sugary snacks and the fatty snacks, yes, do count your calories, get some exercise, and stop eating unhealthy food. If it’s not universally recognized as a health food, don’t eat it. The hard part is that everybody already knows this, the problem is powerlessness. If you don’t have the willpower to illuminate self-destructive behaviors such as eating toxic crap, then do the action to tap into a higher power that will solve your problem.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Good recommendations, but now I crave a rib eye steak.. Lol.

Bill


----------



## RedLED

Come on Rich, with all due respect, your post is a joke. Beans, seeds and nuts? Really? The good thing is what you are preaching will never take hold. There is nothing, nothing wrong with any of the foods you listed, and people will never give up all our wonderful dishes for what pot head hippies ate in the 1960's.

Raggie, do not listen to this, and go get some good BBQ in Georgia.

At my favorite favorite restaurants in NYC, LA, Palm Springs I often just get two NY steaks and nothing else, well, except Jack Daniels. 

So, tomorrow for breakfast I'll have three eggs, hash browns, bacon, toast and jelly, then cheeseburgers, fries and three flavors of shakes for lunch, then a prime steak for dinner. For what it is worth I do walk up to the clubhouse at our county club for most of these meals, and then walk home with my wife. Now my wife is from Mexico, and she laughs at these people who want to tell everyone what to do and what to eat. You will have a tough sell trying to get Mexicans or any other race of people to go long with ridiculous ideas like yours. 

The one time I went to a Trader Joe's, I saw nothing but sickly looking beatniks, and I wager they were on your diet.

With all best wishes, 
Sincerely,

RedLED


----------



## trailhunter

RedLED said:


> Come on Rich, with all due respect, your post is a joke. Beans, seeds and nuts? Really? The good thing is what you are preaching will never take hold. There is nothing, nothing wrong with any of the foods you listed, and people will never give up all our wonderful dishes for what pot head hippies ate in the 1960's.
> 
> Raggie, do not listen to this, and go get some good BBQ in Georgia.
> 
> At my favorite favorite restaurants in NYC, LA, Palm Springs I often just get two NY steaks and nothing else, well, except Jack Daniels.
> 
> So, tomorrow for breakfast I'll have three eggs, hash browns, bacon, toast and jelly, then cheeseburgers, fries and three flavors of shakes for lunch, the a prime steak for dinner. For what it is worth I do walk up to the clubhouse at our county club for most of these meals, and then walk home with my wife. Now my wife is from Mexico, and she laughs at these people who want to tell everyone what to do and what to eat. You will have a tough sell trying to get Mexicans or any other race of people to go long with ridiculous ideas like yours.
> 
> The one time I went to a Trader Joe's, I saw nothing but sickly looking beatniks, and I wager they were on your diet.
> 
> With all best wishes,
> Sincerely,
> 
> RedLED


What are your favorite spots in NYC and LA?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED

In NYC: Bobby Vans and Smith and Wollensky, LA: Musso and Frank, and Lawry's Palm Springs: LG's.
In DC: Smith and Wollensky as well. However, there many others since we eat out most of the time.


----------



## archimedes

It's probably been thirty years, but Lawry's LA was amazing the one time I've been ....


----------



## RedLED

It is still great, and the one I miss is Chasen's in Beverly Hills. My dad and I went there once a week. I photographed the last Oscar party there in 1995. They were famous for their chili. President Reagan told me he had them deliver chill to his office in Century City.


----------



## RedLED

If you ever get to LA, Nate N' Al's in Beverly Hills is a wonderful Jewish Delicatessen. Also, Canter's is another great Delicatessen. For hamburgers, the Apple Pan in West LA is amazing. Everyone in my family, and every friend I have ever had has gone there with me. They opened in 1947. Not only are the burgers great their pies are amazing.

The AP's pies are so good, Canter's gets their pies from them. 

In Palm Springs, Sherman's Deli is fantastic.


----------



## RedLED

There are two things that do not exist in California, and that is cheesesteak sandwiches, and any good BBQ. You can also add Polish sausage sandwichs with onions and peppers. They are not here.

Now, we do have Roscoe's chicken and waffles. This is an amazing combination, in that, unless you have tried it is just so good! If you venture in LA there is amazing Soul food...really good. 

Now, do do you see why Rich's menus is a dud? And, I have not even started on pizza and Chinese food. Do beans, seeds, and nuts compare to what I have listed? Sorry, Rich!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

RedLED said:


> Do beans, seeds, and nuts compare to what I have listed? Sorry, Rich!



While the effectiveness of richbuff's exhortation is suspect, the 'driving a motorcycle to extreme' dietary advice from the big shot is a bit foolish perhaps (?) But then again, nobody said Jack D. necessarily gives good advice.

One only has to look around at 3/5ths or more of the people living in America right now to see the consequences of a lousy diet coupled with stress. America has Never looked like such excess before. 

raggie, I hear your concern and encourage you to listen to your heart. But we humans are most assuredly omnivores and our way-of-life/standard-of-living could not have become what it is now, without concentrated calories and nutrition that meat brings to the table. Vegetarians would not be able to enjoy cheap eggs and dairy without the meat eaters taking their portion. Certainly I hope that I won't get served on anyone else's table, and I try to remember to give thanks to all life that sustains me and mine. We frequent Arby's every few weeks, and Nuts are your friend. Beans, whole rice, lettuce, vegetables and fruit are on your side too. Nobody with a brain wants to be killed and eaten, even those creatures whose very existence was initiated by man for the sole purpose of being consumed.


----------



## raggie33

ty everyone im thinking of what i should do or not do


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> ty everyone im thinking of what i should do or not do



Raggie, if you're thinking of trying vegan, try vegetarian first. That way you can still eat dairy products (including pizza with cheese) so the transition won't be as extreme. I'm vegetarian and my rule is simple: I don't eat anything that I have to chase.


----------



## ledbetter

RedLED said:


> If you ever get to LA, Nate N' Al's in Beverly Hills is a wonderful Jewish Delicatessen. Also, Canter's is another great Delicatessen. For hamburgers, the Apple Pan in West LA is amazing. Everyone in my family, and every friend I have ever had has gone there with me. They opened in 1947. Not only are the burgers great their pies are amazing.
> 
> The AP's pies are so good, Canter's gets their pies from them.



Born and bred in L.A. and I’ve been to every place you mentioned, and except for Musso’s and Lawry’s , they’re all disgusting and old greasy spoons that serve old time slop. Might as well mention The Pantry downtown as well. There are so many quality places nowadays there’s no reason to eat stuff your grandma made better. Grease and protein in an unclean setting. No thanks.


----------



## bigburly912

PhotonWrangler said:


> I don't eat anything that I have to chase.



You are doing it wrong. : D


----------



## RedLED

ledbetter said:


> RedLED said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to LA, Nate N' Al's in Beverly Hills is a wonderful Jewish Delicatessen. Also, Canter's is another great Delicatessen. For hamburgers, the Apple Pan in West LA is amazing. Everyone in my family, and every friend I have ever had has gone there with me. They opened in 1947. Not only are the burgers great their pies are amazing.
> 
> The AP's pies are so good, Canter's gets their pies from them.
> 
> Born and bred in L.A. and I’ve been to every place you mentioned, and except for Musso’s and Lawry’s , they’re all disgusting and old greasy spoons that serve old time slop. Might as well mention The Pantry downtown as well. There are so many quality places nowadays there’s no reason to eat stuff your grandma made better. Grease and protein in an unclean setting. No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if these places are so bad how come they are still in business after decades? Oh yeah, the pantry another wonderful place.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


bigburly912 said:


> You are doing it wrong. : D


 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bigburly912 said:


> You are doing it wrong. : D



That's a matter of opinion. I can get all of the nutrients I need without eating anything that used to ambulate.


----------



## archimedes

ledbetter said:


> ....There are so many quality places nowadays there’s no reason to eat stuff your grandma made better....



So @ledbetter what is your particular favorite LA eatery ?


----------



## raggie33

ps i live in the poutry capital of the world all day we see semis full of chickens. it smell so dang bad and they look to be covered in feces. and look to be suffering. as i get older my view of everything changes .not sure yet if its for the good or bad yet


----------



## RedLED

archimedes said:


> So @ledbetter what is your particular favorite LA eatery ?


I'd love to hear your list, do tell.


----------



## archimedes

RedLED said:


> I'd love to hear your list, do tell.



Sure, Red ... were you asking me, or @ledbetter ?


----------



## ledbetter

Don’t get me wrong, Red knows the old time haunts(but he forgot The Smoke House in Burbank and Taylor’s in Koreatown) but a lot has changed. For high end, Broken Spanish downtown and Nobu in Malibu are memorable. Best take out and bakery is Gjusta in Venice. But I cook, and have always cooked, and only go out for stuff I can’t or won’t do myself. The best deal is always ethnic food and I love Mexican, and there’s a lot more variety, styles, and quality than people imagine. I know a lady near a fruit stand where I currently live in Ventura who makes homemade flour tortillas. Such a pain to do yourself, but so worth it. And with COVID, I’m happy in my kitchen and dreaming of restaurants in Italy, not L.A.


----------



## archimedes

I don't get to LA much anymore, but I've had wonderful meals at Campanile and Matsuhisa.


----------



## raggie33

people keep calling a awfil slang word for gay. im not gay. today i was picking flowers for my iguanas. they love dandy lions they devour them and there free


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Sorry this happened to you, Mankind still has a LOT of growing up to do!


----------



## peter yetman

"Man" being the operative word.
P


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> people keep calling a awfil slang word for gay. im not gay. today i was picking flowers for my iguanas. they love dandy lions they devour them and there free




People put others down to make themselves feel better about their own insecurities. Pay them no mind. You can't heal yourself by hurting others.


----------



## trailhunter

raggie33 said:


> people keep calling a awfil slang word for gay. im not gay. today i was picking flowers for my iguanas. they love dandy lions they devour them and there free


I had bearded dragons that loved dandelions. I would eat them on occasion too :]

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KITROBASKIN

trailhunter said:


> I had bearded dragons that loved dandelions. I would eat them on occasion too :]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Same here. Here in the rather-dry southwest, the areas with more moisture had tastier flowers. Leaves are too strong unless young and plenty watered. This is of course far from possible human generated contaminants. If small bugs were in the flowers ingested, well more protein right? Too bad we humans don't eat more insects. Ants are tangy, crickets and 'mealworms' in cookies are ok. Once had (by itself) a 2.5 inch grasshopper steamed; a little too gutsy for me.


----------



## raggie33

i think there pretty im happy now there closer to home its so hot walkingnto get them stinks. plus im pretty sure they close before the sun is out and i cant find them


----------



## raggie33

im missing my mother today. i hate cancer


----------



## raggie33

what kind of trickery stuff is going on on twiter i always get some good looking woman who wants to direct message me! im not the smartest man but i do know no good looking woman cares about me. im a huge mess. im poor. and ugly


----------



## raggie33

trully i have to be some kind of a moron when some short woman with nice curves talks to me. i lose all common sence


----------



## nbp

I don’t know much about those social media platforms but I’m sure there’s all kinds of ads and bots creating fake “love interests” to generate clicks. Amazing how many beautiful lonely women there are in my town of 5,000 people according to the ads that pop up on the web. Oh please. 🙄

In any case, you’re pretty normal if pretty gals turn your brain to mush. They seem to do that to most men at some point. All non-life support functions including motor skills and communications seem to power down. Any guy who says he’s never almost walked into something or been rendered speechless when “distracted” is probably lying haha. This guy I know got married to a gal quite a few years younger than him. He’s maybe 40 and she’s like 27 or so. When I met her for the first time I could barely string together a coherant sentence. Eye-popping beauty, that gal. Happens to the best of us! Lol


----------



## raggie33

ive been talking to her for 3 hours tonight. one part of me thinks its a trick the parts thinks she may need my help. now im trying to get her bavk with her x. when i die i just want to be known as a good person


----------



## nbp

Do you know this person or a stranger?


----------



## raggie33

nbp said:


> Do you know this person or a stranger?


ive known her and her x for a year or so he is a aurther with around a bit over a half million followers i always seen her apear to be sad so i tryied to cheer her up


----------



## nbp

Ahhh. I thought this was a stranger. My mistake. Well, nice of you to try to cheer her up.


----------



## raggie33

i just want to make others happy. i mean life is nothing if you cant give joy


----------



## Katherine Alicia

nbp said:


> In any case, you’re pretty normal if pretty gals turn your brain to mush. They seem to do that to most men at some point. All non-life support functions including motor skills and communications seem to power down.



If it`s any consolation, it happens to us girls as well sometimes, I think we just hide it better


----------



## trailhunter

raggie33 said:


> ive known her and her x for a year or so he is a aurther with around a bit over a half million followers i always seen her apear to be sad so i tryied to cheer her up


This is the perfect time to swoop her off her feet.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raggie33

trailhunter said:


> This is the perfect time to swoop her off her feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


and add another person who hates me? as it is now i cant go to the grocery store


----------



## nbp

Katherine Alicia said:


> If it`s any consolation, it happens to us girls as well sometimes, I think we just hide it better



That must be it. [emoji38]



raggie33 said:


> and add another person who hates me? as it is now i cant go to the grocery store



Well she likes you well enough to talk to you so that’s a start hey?


----------



## raggie33

nbp said:


> That must be it. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Well she likes you well enough to talk to you so that’s a start hey?


true to both of you. it would be nice to have a new freind


----------



## raggie33

ive always wondered how we dont fall out of bed. i move a lot while sleeping but i never fall outbof bed. in boot camp i had crazy small bed and never fell out


----------



## raggie33

im still boreing and guess i will always be boreing. i have zero tats or piercings. and dont want any. all my life my freinds was a few decades older then me. so as a young guy all the people my age was geting tattos .i was being boring lol


----------



## nbp

Ehh, I wouldn’t say that makes you boring. Probably smart. I would imagine a fair number of tattoos are later regretted. Plus they look rough when you get old. Haha


----------



## ledbetter

nbp said:


> Ehh, I wouldn’t say that makes you boring. Probably smart. I would imagine a fair number of tattoos are later regretted. Plus they look rough when you get old. Haha


What doesn’t look rough when you get old? Ink art hides old age splotches!


----------



## nbp

My grandma got her first tat at about 70 yrs old and I teased her that it was the perfect time since it would look the same for the rest of her life. She thought that was quite funny.


----------



## scout24

You made me do the math guys. My first five were 31-32 years ago. No regrets, though they're a bit faded. All but one aren't visible while clothed. Raggie- Not boring. And I personally think "boring" has it's own appeal in today's world- Lack of drama.


----------



## raggie33

i dud think of geting a tatto of tattonfrom fanasty island


----------



## raggie33

whats weird is my dad has one. if you knew my dad ya would understand. hus is a 82nd air bourne tatto he got in the war


----------



## raggie33

its so farking hot. why do people with money live in the south? its hot and so many other flaws that this post would be deleted if i named these flaws


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> its so farking hot. why do people with money live in the south? its hot and so many other flaws that this post would be deleted if i named these flaws



All people who have money live on Earth, and all the people who live in Heaven have no money.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> All people who have money live on Earth, and all the people who live in Heaven have no money.



i guess thats true lol


----------



## raggie33

am i the only one who never gets lonely? i like being alone. there is no drama. no agreeing with something just to be nice. no having to talk when ya just feel like sleeping all day till the sadness goes away


----------



## raggie33

i trully hate my hoa! there not a brain cell in any of there heads


----------



## raggie33

the moon is peaceful tonight


----------



## turbodog

raggie33 said:


> its so farking hot. why do people with money live in the south? its hot and so many other flaws that this post would be deleted if i named these flaws



Summer heat/humidity is ok once you get used to it. Winter temps are usually around 45 or so, often warmer so no snow to worry about.

Cost of living is cheaper than average.


----------



## ledbetter

turbodog said:


> Summer heat/humidity is ok once you get used to it. Winter temps are usually around 45 or so, often warmer so no snow to worry about.
> 
> Cost of living is cheaper than average.


Yeah, that’s what I hear, but when I hear about ac and heating bills upwards of 500 a month, I don’t know if it’s worth living in extreme weather. Living near the coast makes utility bills nonexistent and the outdoors always pleasant. But taxes are high! No place is perfect...


----------



## turbodog

ledbetter said:


> Yeah, that’s what I hear, but when I hear about ac and heating bills upwards of 500 a month, I don’t know if it’s worth living in extreme weather. Living near the coast makes utility bills nonexistent and the outdoors always pleasant. But taxes are high! No place is perfect...



$500? Not unless your place is very large. Our summertime bills, between elec and gas, are about $300. And that's with a significant load due to a home office. Wintertime is around $200. This is on a heated/cooled area of about 2400 sq ft.


----------



## ledbetter

turbodog said:


> $500? Not unless your place is very large. Our summertime bills, between elec and gas, are about $300. And that's with a significant load due to a home office. Wintertime is around $200. This is on a heated/cooled area of about 2400 sq ft.


That’s not so bad, I guess, but I remember being in Austin and everyone said what a wonderful Spring day it was at 80 and 80% humidity and I couldn’t wait to get indoors with a cold beer. I guess I just ain’t tropical! BTW, always appreciate your common sense and scientific based comments on the Covid dilemma, but most adult Americans appear pretty fixed in their views.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Agree with ledbetter. turbodog contributes. Many of us have strong opinions and there's quite the gamut of beliefs. I believe what turbodog says about he and his family's connections to what is going on in medical establishments, and appreciate his concern for public safety. We won't go into differences of perspective here, just spoken appreciation. 

Our home is at 7,000 feet+ in elevation; most nights in the heat of summer are quite cool, and nocturnal open windows are a delight. We have not had any air conditioning for many years, though fans make a big difference and heat in winter is a must. Solar gain-and-shield play a major role in a smart home (not the digitally controlled type), but most people choose looks over thermodynamic design. Then again, we don't pay for grid electricity, yet maintaining a photovoltaic system is real. Batteries are the big potential bugaboo. It pays to have electrical knowledge. Lithium chemistry has a very steep upfront cost that most people will not endure, even if the working-life cost of lithium is somewhat competitive with conventional lead. For now, we're going to go with Absorbed Glass Mat (roughly twice the cost of flooded lead acid), hoping that lithium cost (or some breakthrough) will go down with future advances. 

Having grown up in the south, winters are great. Lot of good people there as well, you ask me. 
How's that for random remarks?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It seems most people have forgotten how to disagree agreeable, that is, if they ever knew how to begun with. :sigh:


----------



## scout24

Agreed, Mr. Gardiner.


----------



## raggie33

im to old for hot. if i dont get up early to walk to store i just cant go its do hot. in winter at least ya can throw a coat on


----------



## turbodog

If I understand correctly... you are in Georgia?


----------



## raggie33

turbodog said:


> If I understand correctly... you are in Georgia?


yeppers on lanier


----------



## richbuff

KITROBASKIN said:


> ... ... ... Our home is at 7,000 feet+ in elevation; ... ... ... ...


I am a geography buff, and I recall that New Mexico has some of the highest points at the lowest latitudes in the lower 48. Ruidoso must be a great place to live. 


"If I understand correctly... you are in Georgia?" Yes, *raggie33* is in GA. I recall from when *raggie* posted a while back to give voice the pain of loose pet dogs terrorizing pedestrians on the public street. Yes, I know, such efforts yield no positive results, only extremely harsh, forceful oppression from the deeply entrenched At-Large Dog Complex.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> I am a geography buff, and I recall that New Mexico has some of the highest points at the lowest latitudes in the lower 48. Ruidoso must be a great place to live.
> 
> 
> "If I understand correctly... you are in Georgia?" Yes, *raggie33* is in GA. I recall from when *raggie* posted a while back to give voice the pain of loose pet dogs terrorizing pedestrians on the public street. Yes, I know, such efforts yield no positive results, only extremely harsh, forceful oppression from the deeply entrenched At-Large Dog Complex.


dog is gone now but i still get nervess walking by that home. with rabbies always high here i worry


----------



## raggie33

im trying to say something nice about the south becuase i feel as if im being a jerk. nice thing about the south is a course fried chicken and you can have a nicer garden for longer


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> yeppers on lanier



Oh gyah Lake Murder. No wonder you hate Georgia. Haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> im trying to say something nice about the south becuase i feel as if im being a jerk. nice thing about the south is a course fried chicken and you can have a nicer garden for longer


 

Southern lawns are wonderful during the summer months if they're provided enough water. Our northern lawns start to brown-out when the temperatures exceed 75 degrees. So, there's that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> im trying to say something nice about the south becuase i feel as if im being a jerk. nice thing about the south is a course fried chicken and you can have a nicer garden for longer



You can also grow more types of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## turbodog

Fire ants and kudzu.


----------



## raggie33

turbodog said:


> Fire ants and kudzu.



in florida i kind of recall walking home in a flood water was waist deep and full of fire ants


----------



## raggie33

do woman go stupid like us men do when we see a good looking person?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> do woman go *stupid* like us men do when we see a good looking person?



No. Of course there's an occasional outlier, but as a general rule, no.


----------



## ledbetter

Of course they do, and worse than guys. Recent book, The Evolution of Beauty, based a lot on Darwinian principles, helps explain how women choose and notice all of men’s attempts at display and decoration( did you see the 2000 lumen light I got!?).


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Hey richbuff!
A lot of Texans go to the Ruidoso area for snowplay and mountain time. The sovereign nation apache land near there is nice. 
Albuquerque is this little finger of lower land jutting into higher land east, west and north. So it has relatively close access to some high country, even though it is (only) a mile high.
Santa Fe, with all its froufrou artsy-tartsy vibe, is an ancient place at heart. Best to approach it with mindful respect, no kidding. Sure, arrogant bluster will push its way in and through, but for sensitive souls like the raggie, humility offers the safest passage. Make fun of me but I'm serious. Power comes in many forms, not all of them obvious.


----------



## ledbetter

KITROBASKIN said:


> Hey richbuff!
> A lot of Texans go to the Ruidoso area for snowplay and mountain time. The sovereign nation apache land near there is nice.
> Albuquerque is this little finger of lower land jutting into higher land east, west and north. So it has relatively close access to some high country, even though it is (only) a mile high.
> Santa Fe, with all its froufrou artsy-tartsy vibe, is an ancient place at heart. Best to approach it with mindful respect, no kidding. Sure, arrogant bluster will push its way in and through, but for sensitive souls like the raggie, humility offers the safest passage. Make fun of me but I'm serious. Power comes in many forms, not all of them obvious.


Completely agree, New Mexico is enchanted. First visited Sante Fe, Taos, and many reservations with family in 70’s and have always hoped to retire there. And the food! I just worry that the ongoing drought will cause irreparable harm.


----------



## archimedes

New Mexico is indeed a beautiful and wonderous place.


----------



## richbuff

Hi KITROBASKIN, 

Thank you for your insight on socio-cultural aspects. When in Rome, don't do as the Romans don't! 

Geography determines economics, economics determines politics, politics determines sociology, and sociology determines psychology. When I visit another area, how I appear and communicate both verbally and non-verbally will either allow me to fit in, or make me not fit in. Before visiting a new region, advance knowledge helps. For example, in some parts of the world, thumbs up hand gesture is a definite no-no, because it has a specific strong negative meaning. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> im trying to say something nice about the south becuase i feel as if im being a jerk. nice thing about the south is a course fried chicken and you can have a nicer garden for longer



Don't forget Southern hospitality. It's real.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... and, of course, there's this -


----------



## raggie33

my new fav hot dogs are nathans i was keaning towards hebrew natinal for a while


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I love Nations Polish Sausage. Such flavor. Really good with baked beans. 

Bill


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> dog is gone now but i still get nervess walking by that home. with rabbies always high here i worry


 There are others in Georgia. Or maybe that dog moved to Winder, Georgia, in Burrow's county? If not, that would mean that there is more than one mean dog on Georgia. hxtps://blog.dogsbite.org/2020/08/teenager-suffers-crushed-trachea-violent-pit-bull-attack-*georgia*.html#comment-30294



raggie33 said:


> my new fav hot dogs are nathans i was keaning towards hebrew natinal for a while


Those two were my favorite when I was younger. Nathans was located all over Brooklyn and Queens. Hebrew National was/is kosher, so probably(?) slightly less of a horrible cut of beef in the hot dog. When I grew older, I got in touch with my mortality, so I moved out of New York City and then went vegan.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We've been enjoying BBQ uncooked beer brats. The skin is so much more tender.


----------



## raggie33

note to self cat food is awful tasteing .


----------



## Katherine Alicia

raggie33 said:


> note to self cat food is awful tasteing .




I had a cat that would only eat Dog food, so you may be onto something there!


----------



## peter yetman

I had a dog that only ate cats.
P


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There's a certain brand of veggie burger patty that smells like cat food until you cook it. It's pretty good after it's cooked though.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

We eat a veggie burger (Cowboy Burger?) that looks like a cat threw it up. It's pretty good after it's cooked though.


----------



## raggie33

my memory is so dang bad . it scares me


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> my memory is so dang bad . it scares me


What was this topic about?



- - - - - - -
My cats breath smells like cat food.


----------



## Monocrom

Last I checked, apparently being Vegetarian by tricking yourself into eating fake meat.

I've seen weirder topics on CPF.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`m all for saving the environment, renewable energy (solar), 100% rechargable batteries everywhere, recycling, Upcycling, repairing things and not throwing them away, but Some things are just sacred.

The Cheeseburger being one of them!


----------



## xxo

Monocrom said:


> Last I checked, apparently being Vegetarian by tricking yourself into eating fake meat.
> 
> I've seen weirder topics on CPF.





You can fool yourself that fake meat is edible, but you can't fool your digestive system.


----------



## orbital

Katherine Alicia said:


> I`m all for saving the environment, renewable energy (solar), 100% rechargable batteries everywhere, recycling, Upcycling, repairing things and not throwing them away, but Some things are just sacred.
> 
> The Cheeseburger being one of them!



+

Two personal questions Kat.. what's your tint preference & does that correlate to your burger doneness?lovecpf


----------



## Katherine Alicia

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Two personal questions Kat.. what's your tint preference & does that correlate to your burger doneness?lovecpf



4000k or less, and I defo like High CRI burgers, even though they have more calories and possibly glutten


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Katherine Alicia said:


> ...High CRI burgers...



Lol. Now _there's_ a flashaholic.


----------



## raggie33

amazon cant be trusted


----------



## richbuff

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Two personal questions Kat.. what's your tint preference & does that correlate to your burger doneness?lovecpf



When ordering a lion burger, don’t forget to order it medium roar.


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> amazon cant be trusted



That implies that a one point it could.


----------



## Monocrom

Save the cows!.... Carve up a Vegan for your cheeseburgers, instead. :devil:


----------



## markr6

raggie33 said:


> amazon cant be trusted




Fooled me on the 2-day shipping which is now 4-6 days. I just renewed for the year back in July, so I guess I'll ride it out.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I miss reading StarHalo's posts. :sigh:


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I miss reading StarHalo's posts. :sigh:




Oh yeah I didn't realize...is he gone?


----------



## richbuff

His most recent post is here, I think: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ronavirus-II&p=5397864&highlight=#post5397864



Monocrom said:


> Save the cows!.... Carve up a Vegan for your cheeseburgers, instead. :devil:


Yesterday, for brunch I had two plain Olive garden full size bowls of salad: No croutons, no cheese, no breadsticks, no oil, no beverage, nothing except plain vegetables. Dinner was two cups of plain oatmeal measured dry, and eaten raw with nothing added. I walked six brisk, hilly miles as I do daily, and I have sixty year old big, sculpted leg muscles made out of four and a half years of bean and grain protein, and zero low back pain and zero sciatica that I had for ten months five years ago before I lost 70 pounds by going vegan. The only down side is that I get to go to Heaven later, instead of spending more time on the hostile surface of this planet in this evil age.


----------



## bigburly912

That wasn’t his most recent post...... besides that kudos on the weight loss!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I miss reading StarHalo's posts. :sigh:


 He made many posts on numerous subjects. Maybe that whole COVID-19/politics discussion got too hurtful for him. He did post a picture on some fixed light related thread (I think maybe one from raggie?) on CPF, that looked like there was prescription medication on a side table next to a chair. Hope he's ok. His profile shows he's not been on since June ~22 but he may have been here without signing in.


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> He made many posts on numerous subjects. Maybe that whole COVID-19/politics discussion got too hurtful for him. He did post a picture on some fixed light related thread (I think maybe one from raggie?) on CPF, that looked like there was prescription medication on a side table next to a chair. Hope he's ok. His profile shows he's not been on since June ~22 but he may have been here without signing in.


dang i hope he didnt leave becuase of somethin i said i like everyone here


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> dang i hope he didnt leave becuase of somethin i said i like everyone here



Raggie, while I can't speak for him, I'm sure it had nothing to do with you. There was a bit of a kerfuffle going on in another Covid thread and that thread was locked by the mods to allow everyone time to take a breather.


----------



## bigburly912

PhotonWrangler said:


> Raggie, while I can't speak for him, I'm sure it had nothing to do with you. There was a bit of a kerfuffle going on in another Covid thread and that thread was locked by the mods to allow everyone time to take a breather.



Wasn’t that thread. Was a political post in the music thread. Wasn’t you raggie. Back on the off topic on topic. How you dooiiiing


----------



## raggie33

ty you both. im chilling watching the convention. mad at my new cast iron skillet the seasoning just dont stick my 15 buck lodge is way better. i thought the new one would be better since its smooth as glass. but its aweful


----------



## raggie33

time for captain crunch


----------



## raggie33

geting older is fun i take off glasses to read or do repairs on small stuff i forget where i put my glaassses and cant see then when i search


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> geting older is fun i take off glasses to read or do repairs on small stuff i forget where i put my glaassses and cant see then when i search



I have a friend who is 72 and has severe arthritis everywhere it can possibly be. Because it has affected his arm, he can not use his debit card at an atm, or anywhere where he has to enter his pin. He can not enter his pin on any number pad, because when he presses the button, he can not remove his finger fast enough to prevent that number from repeating. Atm machine, retail store checkout, bankers desk computer keyboard: All are no go. He has to get cash and use cash only. Or maybe change his pin to all four numbers are the same. 


------------
Practical flashlights are not the most exciting. Exciting flashlights are not the most practical. That's why I like all kinds, disliking none.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Damn, the poor guy. Getting older ain't for sissies.


----------



## Tejasandre

richbuff said:


> I have a friend who is 72 and has severe arthritis everywhere it can possibly be. Because it has affected his arm, he can not use his debit card at an atm, or anywhere where he has to enter his pin. He can not enter his pin on any number pad, because when he presses the button, he can not remove his finger fast enough to prevent that number from repeating. Atm machine, retail store checkout, bankers desk computer keyboard: All are no go. He has to get cash and use cash only. Or maybe change his pin to all four numbers are the same.
> 
> 
> ------------
> Practical flashlights are not the most exciting. Exciting flashlights are not the most practical. That's why I like all kinds, disliking none.



Has he tried paying with his phone?


----------



## richbuff

Tejasandre said:


> Has he tried paying with his phone?


 He cannot use a smart phone. Way too much disability.


----------



## Tejasandre

richbuff said:


> He cannot use a smart phone. Way too much disability.



Wow. Terrible situation. Seems someone could help him set it up. After you double click the side button point at your face. Done. It has a haptic response when payment is achieved.


----------



## raggie33

once again im try to quit pop. i drink like 3 to 4 liters per day. i love the stuff


----------



## richbuff

He does not have the finger agility to use a smart phone. 



raggie33 said:


> once again im try to quit pop. i drink like 3 to 4 liters per day. i love the stuff



Is it caffeine free? If not, then gradually taper down. 

Is it sugar free? If not, then it is toxic levels of systemic poison. 


-------
Normal people walk around with big dogs. They look normal. I walk around with big flashlights. My flashlights have bitten less people then Teds' dog.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> He does not have the finger agility to use a smart phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it caffeine free? If not, then gradually taper down.
> 
> Is it sugar free? If not, then it is toxic levels of systemic poison.
> 
> 
> -------
> Normal people walk around with big dogs. They look normal. I walk around with big flashlights. My flashlights have bitten less people then Teds' dog.


sugar is poison? or the fake stuff? ive been drinking warm water like its going out of style .not sure why im drinking it warm lol


----------



## raggie33

i still dislike most cats there to unpredicable for me but i feed them becuase well there hungry. but there is one thats growing on me can a stray ever make a good pet?


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> sugar is poison? or the fake stuff? ive been drinking warm water like its going out of style .not sure why im drinking it warm lol



I think he has that way backwards. The aspartame and other fake sweeteners are way worse than natural sugar. 

The Chinese believe hot water and rice cure about anything. : D


----------



## Johnnyh

raggie33 said:


> i still dislike most cats there to unpredicable for me but i feed them becuase well there hungry. but there is one thats growing on me can a stray ever make a good pet?



Sure! I took in a cat once that was abandoned on Fort Ord in Cali. I was working construction there and a friend was a civil servant at the fort. One of his duties was animal control. He caught the cat in a live trap and was on the way to wherever they brought stray cats for destruction when he stopped by the site to say hello. The cat was pure white and hissed and clawed at anyone who approached the cage. He was wild! I lived in the country so I told him I’d take the cat to my place and set him free but would leave food out for him. I left food but didn’t see him for a week. One day I spotted him in the field and got a can of cat food...he came running up and ate the food then rubbed against me like a kitten...had him for the next 18 years. He was a loving gentleman the whole time...his name was Elvis. Great cat!


----------



## raggie33

Johnnyh said:


> Sure! I took in a cat once that was abandoned on Fort Ord in Cali. I was working construction there and a friend was a civil servant at the fort. One of his duties was animal control. He caught the cat in a live trap and was on the way to wherever they brought stray cats for destruction when he stopped by the site to say hello. The cat was pure white and hissed and clawed at anyone who approached the cage. He was wild! I lived in the country so I told him I’d take the cat to my place and set him free but would leave food out for him. I left food but didn’t see him for a week. One day I spotted him in the field and got a can of cat food...he came running up and ate the food then rubbed against me like a kitten...had him for the next 18 years. He was a loving gentleman the whole time...his name was Elvis. Great cat!


she just let me pet her for a second


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> I think he has that way backwards. The aspartame and other fake sweeteners are way worse than natural sugar.
> 
> The Chinese believe hot water and rice cure about anything. : D


them chemicals scare me


----------



## KITROBASKIN

He is ok being watched but far from being pet. Beautiful Ocelecat? Scottish Wild Cat? Been around for months, as viewed by neighbor's animal cam ~1/4 mile away. Here's a video we shot at home; 41 seconds


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> He is ok being watched but far from being pet. 41 seconds, beautiful Ocelecat? Scottish Wild Cat? Been around for months, as viewed by neighbor's animal cam ~1/4 mile away.



its amazeing what critter cams and ring cams catch. a days ago i thought i had a dream about gunshots .but next day on my cam i saw fireworks it was crazy how huge they was


----------



## raggie33

i thought we was underattack! this video dont come close to how loud it was and how huge the fireballs was i never seen anything like this before it was sunday night was it some holiday? https://youtu.be/BrMpTML68Lg


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That looks too low to be commercial shells. I think those are higher-end "consumer" fireworks.


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> That looks too low to be commercial shells. I think those are higher-end "consumer" fireworks.



dang at the time i recall thinking there was a gun battle. then the next morning i thought it was just a dream to i checked my ring door bell. my meds give me some odd dreams. i love fireworks on days i expect them lol .i use the smoke to play with my lights and laser


----------



## richbuff

bigburly912 said:


> I think he has that way backwards. The aspartame and other fake sweeteners are way worse than natural sugar.
> 
> The Chinese believe hot water and rice cure about anything. : D



https://wfpc.sanford.duke.edu/news/us-appetite-sugar-has-skyrocketed

"...Americans are eating too much of the sweet stuff, and a staggering portion of it is coming from drinks like soda.

Public-health researchers agree: The evidence is clear that Americans consume way too much sugar, that sugar contributes to weight gain, and that rising rates of obesity in the United States will lead to significant health problems in the future. ..."

"...we tell the story of how sugary beverages—soda, in particular—became Public Health Enemy No. 1. ..."


----------



## bigburly912

The consumption of aspartame, unlike dietary protein, can elevate the levels of phenylalanine and aspartic acid in the brain. These compounds can inhibit the synthesis and release of neurotransmitters, dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin, which are known regulators of neurophysiological activity.Feb 15, 2017
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov › ...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

raggie I apologize for not being clear about the feral cat. I took the video with a phone a few weeks ago, but the cat was seen on a neighbor's animal cam a few months ago for the first time.
Those fireworks were substantial.


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> raggie I apologize for not being clear about the feral cat. I took the video with a phone a few weeks ago, but the cat was seen on a neighbor's animal cam a few months ago for the first time.
> Those fireworks were substantial.



lol its ok im always conffused


----------



## raggie33

gross watching live rescue and this woman had a wound with magots in it! wtf


----------



## nbp

Maggots will only eat dead flesh so in the olden days they used to put maggots on wounds to eat the gangrenous flesh and clean it out so it could heal. I think in some places people still use them. It seems nasty but they won’t eat the good skin/meat so they are actually helpful in a way. Same with leeches. When parts are amputated you can get clots and junk collecting in the stump. Putting leeches on, they release anticoagulants into the the stump and then suck out the nasty dirty pooling blood and allowing healthy blood flow to be restored. *Some* of the old remedies ended up having a measure of science behind them. Observation is powerful, even if you don’t know right away how something works.


----------



## raggie33

nbp said:


> Maggots will only eat dead flesh so in the olden days they used to put maggots on wounds to eat the gangrenous flesh and clean it out so it could heal. I think in some places people still use them. It seems nasty but they won’t eat the good skin/meat so they are actually helpful in a way. Same with leeches. When parts are amputated you can get clots and junk collecting in the stump. Putting leeches on, they release anticoagulants into the the stump and then suck out the nasty dirty pooling blood and allowing healthy blood flow to be restored. *Some* of the old remedies ended up having a measure of science behind them. Observation is powerful, even if you don’t know right away how something works.


i have a crazy weak stomach i have to cover my eyes lol. i just wonder why she let it get so infected


----------



## raggie33

im on snake 3 i caught in my condo! i dont want to harm them so i move them away from home. they never seem to agresive


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> im on snake 3 i caught in my condo! i dont want to harm them so i move them away from home. they never seem to agresive




Yikes. Any dangerous ones?


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> Yikes. Any dangerous ones?


dont know what kind was very very hyper trying to get out of the catch bucket. ps one day i let in a stray cat the cat broke my snakes cage top snake got loose but was on my front door welcome mat


----------



## raggie33

ps im sorry for posting a lot lately.i am going to work on not posting so much


----------



## nbp

Your posts don’t do harm, so no worries.


----------



## peter yetman

Even if i don't reply much, I enjoy your posts Raggie, and the answers that they invite.
This thread is a nice safe space that you've created, which is fun to be part of.
Carry on posting!
P


----------



## Tejasandre

raggie33 said:


> ps im sorry for posting a lot lately.i am going to work on not posting so much



I’m a fan too. Even though I’m mostly a lurker. Post away.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Just do You boo! :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie33

ty for the kind words everyone


----------



## richbuff

This is the only thread in The Cafe that I follow daily; this is my favorite cafe topic thread. Keep on truckin'!


----------



## raggie33

im very grateful for the kind words


----------



## raggie33

even if i lived in the 50s id be poor. for real im watching father knows best a tv show from the 50s. they was talking abiut how great of a deal a 1000 dollar fur coat is. i never spent that much money on anything much less a coat.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I think it depends on the value you put on things, I wouldn`t pay 1k for a fur coat either, even if I had millions! it would just seem like a waste. yet I don`t think twice about spending that much on a peice of studio gear, because to me it`s worth it, though someone with a fur coat may think I`m perfectly Mad! LOL

I think the only exception I`d make is if I Knew 100% I could get 2k for it if I sold it on


----------



## raggie33

music studio? becuase thats my jam lol. im old enough to recall 4 tracks. now we can do so much on a ipad. i dont like most new music im a metal head


----------



## raggie33

most my good days been with flashlights there so calming but still exciteing


----------



## Katherine Alicia

raggie33 said:


> music studio? becuase thats my jam lol. im old enough to recall 4 tracks. now we can do so much on a ipad. i dont like most new music im a metal head



Yup, Music Studio 
and I don`t allow tablets or laptops in there, it`s all Old Sko0L, 100% hardware only :-D


----------



## chillinn

raggie33 said:


> music studio? becuase thats my jam lol. im old enough to recall 4 tracks. now we can do so much on a ipad. i dont like most new music im a metal head



iPad is missing the control room, which is the most important single piece of any studio. Next, IMO, in order, tracking room, monitors, mics, cabling, mixer, finally something to record it all onto. But I suppose any room can be treated and turned into a decent tracking room. Control rooms are more tricky, I think it does require builtin and purposed architecture, and this because, otherwise, you'll have no real idea of what you're hearing, which is only important because maybe it will play elsewhere. Poor control room shape leads to work that might sound ok there, but reproduces poorly everywhere else.


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> most my good days been with flashlights there so calming but still exciteing



Very well said. That explains it very well. I could not have said it better myself. Recent advances in flashlight technology is the big bright spot in recent human civilization. High performance flashlights are exciting, and at the same time, they take my mind off the woes of the decline and fall of human civilization in this evil age on the hostile surface of this planet.


----------



## peter yetman

Katherine Alicia said:


> Yup, Music Studio
> and I don`t allow tablets or laptops in there, it`s all Old Sko0L, 100% hardware only :-D


Sounds like my sort of place.
I've always been into sound, and sctatch the itch by doing sound for a local theatre group. We make enough money to allow us to fit proper lighting and sound gear.
I'm still running an analogue system except for Studer Broadcast CD Players and i love it. I edit and make effects at home on my Mac but the live stuff is all old fashioned.
I don't have your talent for making music, I just make noises and allow people to actually hear what's going on.
Missing it now, as we normally do 2 shows a year and spend the rest of the time rehearsing, I don't think we'll do anothe show until next Summer.
P


----------



## Bull-Dozer

---Fellow Nebraskan---

I heard mention of Nebraska and ocean front property. Oh no, I am not falling for that again. Linoma Beach does in fact have a light house but the ocean part is a lie.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Katherine Alicia said:


> Yup, Music Studio
> and I don`t allow tablets or laptops in there, it`s all Old Sko0L, 100% hardware only :-D



+1 for old school hardware. There's something about the physical, tactile controls that enables you be more immersed in the project. I've spend a lot of time in TV control rooms and while you can do a lot of this stuff on a laptop now, sometimes you just have to grab 'dem fader bars.


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> +1 for old school hardware. There's something about the physical, tactile controls that enables you be more immersed in the project. I've spend a lot of time in TV control rooms and while you can do a lot of this stuff on a laptop now, sometimes you just have to grab 'dem fader bars.



im all about technolgy my ipad blows me away how powerful it is


----------



## chillinn

raggie33 said:


> im all about technolgy my ipad blows me away how powerful it is



Undoubtedly, it is. The thing about audio is that analog technology pro gear had been perfected long before digital audio showed up. Digital offers a lot to the consumer, and it has its place in the pro world, too, for instance, many prefer tracking and mixing in analog, but I'm not sure why anyone would want to master in analog. Probably can't hear the difference of tracking in analog and mixing in digital. Once the sound is tracked analog, it can be preserved in digital.

No one can really say for certain what the trouble with digital is. Some say it is super harmonics, sound above 22kHz, which humans can't hear but it is said those unheard higher frequencies affect the frequencies that we can hear. Some say it is the natural distortion that analog has that sounds sweeter, that digital is too crisp.

But one thing is for sure about consumer audio gear, digital is a lot less expensive, and we can make very quiet multitracked recordings that were very hissy in old consumer audio gear. But consumer level gear is not the same as pro level gear. And the classic gear is highly sought after and often as not cost twice as much or more than it did new.


----------



## raggie33

hd audio sounds amzeing better then a cd.. but huge huge files. .but i think we now have 1 terabyte sd cards now. ps im bummed my headphones broke. they was grados and sounded amazeing


----------



## chillinn

Storage space is getting cheap, been cheap for a while. The format of CD uses a 16-bit sampling rates. The audio on standard DVD uses 24-bit sampling rates, and you can really hear the difference when compared side by side, far more depth and detail in 24-bits. I really of wish they would change the CD standard to 24-bit sampling rates... there would be less audiophile complaints. As far as surround is concerned, I think it is rather a scam. Some swear by surround, but we only have 2 ears no matter what. All that is necessary for 3D sound is 2 speakers. Anything surround can do, stereo can do.


----------



## raggie33

chillinn said:


> Storage space is getting cheap, been cheap for a while. The format of CD uses a 16-bit sampling rates. The audio on standard DVD uses 24-bit sampling rates, and you can really hear the difference when compared side by side, far more depth and detail in 24-bits. I really of wish they would change the CD standard to 24-bit sampling rates... there would be less audiophile complaints. As far as surround is concerned, I think it is rather a scam. Some swear by surround, but we only have 2 ears no matter what. All that is necessary for 3D sound is 2 speakers. Anything surround can do, stereo can do.


i miss vintage gear i grew up in poverty so most my gear was found in the trash and id fix it. i had some crazy good amps .i love great sound i have 2 high end mp3 players


----------



## raggie33

ive got to the point in my life where im even more unsocail . i only talk to people online and stray cats


----------



## raggie33

still have not seen lady gagas a star is born! i think gaga is simply the best singer i have ever heard. im a metalhead but when i heard gaga sing my jaw droped i hope it comes to amazon prime soon


----------



## raggie33

i got my first zit! forvreal i never had one before now im going to be 50 in a few years and i have a zit


----------



## chillinn

put a dab of toothpaste on it. Don't pop it!


----------



## raggie33

done ty for the info


----------



## raggie33

*should i be worried*

i ordered a light but everyday i check tracking and it says something like usps is expecting it


----------



## bigburly912

*Re: should i be worried*

Don’t put up your personal tracking numbers raggie. Not everyone can be trusted with that info


----------



## raggie33

*Re: should i be worried*



bigburly912 said:


> Don’t put up your personal tracking numbers raggie. Not everyone can be trusted with that info



deleted it ty for alerting me


----------



## chillinn

*Re: should i be worried*

Seconded.

The shipper has put a label on it, but USPS hasn't scanned it. If it is shipped First Class, in my experience, the tracking never updates. You'll receive the item, but the tracking info won't change. Other than tracking never working, I love First Class... USPS has First Class it nailed down, and rarely is anything lost... unlike 2-Day shipping, which costs more but not guaranteed.

Mods, can you do raggie33 a favor and remove that link please?


----------



## raggie33

*Re: should i be worried*



chillinn said:


> Seconded.
> 
> The shipper has put a label on it, but USPS hasn't scanned it. If it is shipped First Class, in my experience, the tracking never updates. You'll receive the item, but the tracking info won't change. Other than tracking never working, I love First Class... USPS has First Class it nailed down, and rarely is anything lost... unlike 2-Day shipping, which costs more but not guaranteed.
> 
> Mods, can you do raggie33 a favor and remove that link please?


i think i deleted it i hope i did lol


----------



## archimedes

*Re: should i be worried*

Looks like it's been sorted, but raggie, these are the sorts of topics that fit better in your own personal thread (a rare & unique honor here on CPF) than in the general LED Flashlights discussion forum


----------



## raggie33

*Re: should i be worried*



archimedes said:


> Looks like it's been sorted, but raggie, these are the sorts of topics that fit better in your own personal thread (a rare & unique honor here on CPF) than in the general LED Flashlights discussion forum



sorry ur right id be gratfl if you moved it


----------



## archimedes

*Re: should i be worried*



raggie33 said:


> sorry ur right id be gratfl if you moved it


Not near a desktop PC at the moment, but staff will move it eventually.


----------



## raggie33

*Re: should i be worried*



archimedes said:


> Not near a desktop PC at the moment, but staff will move it eventually.



desktop? good lord is this 1977? im teaseing but dang i didnt even know they still made desktops


----------



## archimedes

*Re: should i be worried*



raggie33 said:


> desktop? good lord is this 1977? im teaseing but dang i didnt even know they still made desktops


Bahaha I _wish_ it was 1977 !


----------



## raggie33

i finnnaly liked a tim aleen movie or tv show. and they keep changing the dang cast members


----------



## raggie33

*Re: should i be worried*



archimedes said:


> Bahaha I _wish_ it was 1977 !


my last good pc i built was amd 8x core overclocked to 5000 ghz. i sadly went to install water cooling and when i removed old heatsink it damaged cpu. i was heart broken but whats crazy is my ipad i have now is way more powerful apple makes tge best cpu if you ask me


----------



## richbuff

*Re: should i be worried*

The best thing that happened in 1977: wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumours_(album)


----------



## chillinn

richbuff said:


> The best thing that happened in 1977: wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumours_(album)



Certainly, that was true by early February and into May... but Star Wars was released 25 May 1977.

Other notable events:
19 January- it snowed in Miami for the only time in recorded history.

24 July- Led Zeppelin plays their last U.S. concert in Oakland, California at the Oakland-Alameda County Coliseum.

12 August- The NASA Space Shuttle, named Enterprise, makes its first test free-flight from the back of a Boeing 747 Shuttle Carrier Aircraft (SCA).

16 August- Elvis passed away.

5 September 5- Voyager 1 launched.

11 September- Atari 2600 released.


----------



## archimedes

77 was a big year for computers actually ... Apple ][ , Commodore, TRS-80, Atari all released IIRC


----------



## chillinn

You have good recollection, archimedes. I only actually personally recall that year for the Blizzard... I remember a lot of sled riding and massive snow forts.


----------



## nbp

*Re: should i be worried*



raggie33 said:


> desktop? good lord is this 1977? im teaseing but dang i didnt even know they still made desktops



It’s a pain in the backside to do certain things w/o a desktop. The app is not Mod function friendly unfortunately. [emoji38]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> desktop? good lord is this 1977? im teaseing but dang i didnt even know they still made desktops


 
Our sons are gamers. Desktops are both of their chosen formats.


----------



## raggie33

amazon has 25% percent off there batterys .promo code ab25


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> amazon has 25% percent off there batterys .promo code ab25



Awesome thanks!


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> Awesome thanks!



i love deals i ordered 100 aa cells i think it came to 20 bucks shiped


----------



## raggie33

should i let the package thief out of the cage?


----------



## raggie33

i took this footage with my ring ps the thief remains loose . its on of my feline freinds https://youtu.be/G3TSCdZrIv0


----------



## chillinn

I would steal that other white cat checking out the garbage. Your cat is cute, but very very bad.


----------



## raggie33

if ya knew the entire story there are 3 cats they look the same and they stalk me. i had no idea till i saw my ring footage. there all so smart


----------



## chillinn

I thought the bad grey was your cat! It sounds like it comes out of a cat door.


----------



## raggie33

there just my strays i feed them becuse i feel sad for them


----------



## chillinn

Well, the solution is quite simple. If you are certain they are all strays, you borrow a trap or two from the vet. Trap them one at a time, but get them all. Get them neutered or spayed as the case may be, also tested for feline leukemia and AIDS. Rabies shots and inoculations. Keep them overnight. If you don't want to keep them indoors forever and ever, and feed them and love them and pet them and play with them... then release them. Sounds complex and expensive, but it is neither. Should be about $50/cat, but you have to tell the vet they're strays and plan ahead of time.

If you don't think you can do it, there is likely nonprofit in the area that will do it for you for free, you just have to figure out who they are, and tell them where the cats are. This is called "Trap-Neuter-Release" or TNR.


----------



## raggie33

there my only offline freinds. id hate to betray there trust


----------



## chillinn

raggie33 said:


> there my only offline freinds. id hate to betray there trust



They will be happier and healthier, live longer. And they won't create untold litters of kittens destined for disease and suffering, and that is just the ones that survive. They'll live twice as long if you adopt them and keep them indoors. But that is a lot of responsibility. Finding the TNR volunteers and letting them know about stray cats in the area is the least you can do, and it is just a little research and a phone call, and the cats will not know you were involved.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

chillinn said:


> They will be happier and healthier, live longer. And they won't create untold litters of kittens destined for disease and suffering, and that is just the ones that survive. They'll live twice as long if you adopt them and keep them indoors. But that is a lot of responsibility. Finding the TNR volunteers and letting them know about stray cats in the area is the least you can do, and it is just a little research and a phone call, and the cats will not know you were involved.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> +1 :thumbsup:



I second this. While it might stress them temporarily, it will ultimately give them a better quality of life. If they could talk, they would agree that it's a good trade-off.


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> I second this. While it might stress them temporarily, it will ultimately give them a better quality of life. If they could talk, they would agree that it's a good trade-off.



in this town they go straight to the gas chamber


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> in this town they go straight to the gas chamber


Human beings have not only caused massive destruction and suffering for themselves, they have also caused massive destruction and misery for animals and also for animals that they are supposed to like.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Agreed regarding not needing more stray cats struggling to survive on the streets. The feral cat we feed is so savvy-cautious but someday we hope to get him to the Spay Neuter clinic where we took our wonderful rabbit. Turns out female rabbits may not live much past two years old if they do not get the change. They are also so much more house friendly not marking territory to let the rabbit boys know when the time is right for more rabbit making. She could very well live another 10 years or more now.


----------



## chillinn

Most don't realize rabbits will live so long, making them great pets. If given attention, they develop wonderful personalities. When they get older, one must be careful to prevent them from catching cold from drafts. A lot of pet rabbits seem to catch cold and die from suffocation due to conjestion when they're about 10. So keep the hutch or cage walls and roof covered for insulation when yours gets older, and if they get under the weather, immediately take it to the vet... don't wait to see if it is just a passing thing. Don't mean to patronize... maybe you've raised rabbits for a while and know this.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

This is our first rabbit as a true pet, and your advice concurs with our research. She sleeps inside the house at night. I won't go on about her but an uncaged rabbit allowed to interact brings a positive spark to our family. She is not perfect by any means, in fact it is her quirks and sometime conflicting desires that bring interest to us, along with her joy of life and enthusiastic, healthy appetite. She also helps the dogs keep track of things (good hearing and all).


----------



## chillinn

You must have some awesome dogs! I would not expect rabbit and dogs to mix.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

This two minute two second video shows our livestock guardian and rabbit in the Rabbit Run. Now Raspberry gets to use the dog yard when (mostly) human supervised. Our other dog is doing great now with Fex, but we were not willing to take a chance back when this video was made. 

https://youtu.be/J6OevXpiCBQ


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Glad you kept the other dog away for Fex sake


----------



## chillinn

That is a lazy dog... the best kind. Fex is really beautiful... love the nose spot. I'm not sure you can keep kids like that, tho.  jk.

So... I have no pets right now. I think I'll be getting a kitten next year. Definitely will be toilet trained.

But I once had 3 cats and a rabbit. I just grabbed this one for convenience... there are far cuter pictures. The older Maine Coon, Jesse, was a big baby scaredy cat and did not get along with Pepper, but the other Maine Coon, Owls, did not care, and Rascal really loved the bunny. Pepper was a dwarf Californian, and Rascal just happened to have the same colors. Turn down your audio, nothing to listen to but the fan and air conditioner white noise.


So, I lost Jesse, huge Coon, perfect colors, @ 18yo to CRF 10 March 2010, Pepper @ 11yo 10 July the same year, literally passed in my hands on the way to the vet. Lost Owls @15yo to diabetes 10 April 2016, Rascal, Owls' half brother, @15 6 July the same year to cancer. Rascal was inconsolable. God I miss these guys. I was with them all the time. Obviously, I have taken a lot of time with the loses. But I have gone too long without a cat. So I expect to be in a bigger place next year, and I'll start hitting the humane societies... or trapping, TNRing until I find the one. I am already thinking about what I want, a Maine Coon / Orange tabby mix, to hopefully get the benefit of the hardiness of both breeds. There is one a few houses down here always sitting in his owner's yard, and I am getting envious.

I was set to adopt 3 Maine Coon sibling rescues in 2017, put down $200 on them to pay for the vet stuff... but my gf who was trapping and caught them changed her mind and kept them herself! She kept the money, too!

gotta show you Jesse. I was living in Oregon Hill in Richmond, and there were a few generations of Maine Coon strays running around between my basement apartment and Hollywood Cemetery. It was pouring rain one evening in Dec. 1992, and I opened my door, and Jesse just ran in. He must have been about 4-6 months old. Amazing cat, but I had him too long as an only pet, so it took him years to accept Owls and Rascal once they came. He never accepted Pepper.












And here's the kittens in 2017 my gf stole. They are HUGE now.

Diana






Ares






Jasper (the Grey). The runt is now the dominant cat... my gf has 8 cats and a dog. So I have been getting my fill of her pets.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Adorable overload, the video especially.

I do not recommend anyone I know getting the kind of dog in the video I posted. They belong with sheep and goats in the middle of nowhere; so, so headstrong; totally unreliable recall if there is anything on their personal agenda. She is not lazy when it counts, at all. Thousands of years they have been taking on wolves in what is now the country called Turkey. They love the nightlife, they love to boogie. Hersha was so protective of Fex when she came, then Hank, our other dog, eventually realized Fex is family, not food.


----------



## raggie33

great info everyone


----------



## raggie33

i miss my mom so much. she was a super smart strong person even thou she was under 100 pounds the gang bangers was afraid of her. i hate cancer. some nights i dream she is still alive and it was just a big mistake. then i wake to only lose her again


----------



## chillinn

I am sorry for your loss raggie33. Some loses we are not meant to ever get over, and instead meant to carry them where ever we go. If they are not nightmares, be thankful for your dreams. If it makes you feel any better, sometimes I wake up screaming.


----------



## raggie33

ty for your kind words i hope your nightmares turn into pleasent dreams. one night i was having a very g rated dream about ladygaga i was so bummed when i woke up and she wasnt my wife lol


----------



## chillinn

My nightmares are ridiculous. Twice this year I woke up screaming, and not just for a second, screaming for like 20 seconds before I came to my senses. Let me just tell you one of them. I am watching an old girlfriend from 30 years ago (someone I don't see today, she is married, her son just graduated high school, but we correspond sometimes by email), who is a little bird in the dream, and she is flitting here and there, and she is just so happy, and my current girlfriend, from a great distance, shoots her dead with a long rifle. And I woke up screaming "noooooooooo!" Whatever it is about the dream state prevents me from seeing the absurdity of it.


----------



## raggie33

i hope ya dream of peaceful things


----------



## raggie33

i if did my math correct have like 50 year old supply of aa batteries thats if i run the light 24/7 i buy batterys when there on sale. one day the sale was so good the store owed me money at first lol.they did not pay me


----------



## chillinn

I don't think any alkaline or even lithium primary could last 50 years on the shelf. Too bad the standard AA-sized nuclear battery never panned out.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

The only battery I know of that you could probably get your hands on that would last that long is the sort that came with a couple of unused weather sondes I bought, they look like fat 9v batteries and need water to activate them, they come in a vacuum sealed foil.


----------



## Empath

raggie33 said:


> ty for your kind words i hope your nightmares turn into pleasent dreams. one night i was having a very g rated dream about ladygaga i was so bummed when i woke up and she wasnt my wife lol



I remember, around the time right after you joined us here, you were also quite infatuated with Rachael Ray. Whatever became of your love for her?


----------



## raggie33

Empath said:


> I remember, around the time right after you joined us here, you were also quite infatuated with Rachael Ray. Whatever became of your love for her?



lol ive heard from a few sources she was mean. but i guess that could just be a rumor


----------



## raggie33

Empath said:


> I remember, around the time right after you joined us here, you were also quite infatuated with Rachael Ray. Whatever became of your love for her?


i also like cher from the 70s and whoopi goldberg . i dont think i have a type. im bummed i can no longer watch the view. my antenna is being a jerk


----------



## Empath

raggie33 said:


> lol ive heard from a few sources she was mean. but i guess that could just be a rumor



For some, being mean is a plus


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Just don't lie to her.


----------



## raggie33

Empath said:


> For some, being mean is a plus



not for me lol


----------



## raggie33

im older and need my naps. today in my nap i dreamed i coukd help everyone it was a nice dreams i wish it was true


----------



## raggie33

me and the stray are becoming good freinds. i sadly dont have the budget for a pet. also i hope the cat understands not all humans are nice


----------



## raggie33

some days i hold my flashlight for hours and hours. its very relaxeing to me


----------



## chillinn

The runtime of mode 0 is always incredible.


----------



## raggie33

why is coffee so hot? i mean there is no way to drink it till a hour or two after its made. i have the ninja coffee maker it dont have a keep warm burner. it just uses a insulated caraffe. for real its a few hours before its drink able


----------



## raggie33

im guessing its due to some chemical reaction that only takes place at 4900f !


----------



## richbuff

Liquid dihydrogen monoxide is more active when it is more thermally enhanced. When coffee is fresh brewed, the liquid dihydrogen monoxide is placed in the presence of the coffee bean. If the liquid dihydrogen monoxide is thermally challenged, it will not absorb the various alkaloids that caffeine addicts seek, thus rendering a less desirable product. 

If coffee is brewed with cold water, the coffee will be weak, because cold water will absorb only a small amount of the beans' magic.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> Liquid dihydrogen monoxide is more active when it is more thermally enhanced. When coffee is fresh brewed, the liquid dihydrogen monoxide is placed in the presence of the coffee bean. If the liquid dihydrogen monoxide is thermally challenged, it will not absorb the various alkaloids that caffeine addicts seek, thus rendering a less desirable product.
> 
> If coffee is brewed with cold water, the coffee will be weak, because cold water will absorb only a small amount of the beans' magic.


wow i never knew it was so technical .ty for the info


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dihydrogen = H2
Monoxide = O

Dihydrogen Monoxide = H2O


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> Dihydrogen = H2
> Monoxide = O
> 
> Dihydrogen Monoxide = H2O


im so confused lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill

raggie33 said:


> im so confused lol



Me too.

Bill


----------



## chillinn

It will dissolve everything, thus, it is the universal solvent. I would not recommend using any other solvent to make coffee. But this direction of the thread made me wonder if it is possible to brew coffee with ethanol... you know, good ol' C2​H6​O. Edit: excuse me, 1-hydroxyethane.


----------



## nbp

You can get some pretty dang tasty coffee beers and liquors if you like the combination of coffee and ethanol.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

chillinn said:


> It will dissolve everything, thus, it is the universal solvent. I would not recommend using any other solvent to make coffee. But this direction of the thread made me wonder if it is possible to brew coffee with ethanol... you know, good ol' C2​H6​O. Edit: excuse me, 1-hydroxyethane.




it would certainly strip the volatile organic compounds from it like the oils and so on, you may get a crude coffee extract that you could use in baking 
I know Benzene was used to strip the cafeine out to make decafe (it`s not used now).
interesting nonmenclature though, I`v always written it as C2H5OH, though yours would probably be easier to work out molarity on more complex formulas


----------



## peter yetman

I wish I'd had a better Chemistry Teacher. I loved the subject, but apparently the guy that taught us (he also taught me to fence) was a bit useless.
Just think, I could have been dangerous if I'd learnt it properly.
P


----------



## knucklegary

Peter, I thought you were a member of her majesties secret service.. 00 something?


----------



## peter yetman

0012, my mental age.
P


----------



## knucklegary

:laughing: I've been accused of that too!


----------



## Katherine Alicia

peter yetman said:


> I wish I'd had a better Chemistry Teacher. I loved the subject, but apparently the guy that taught us (he also taught me to fence) was a bit useless.
> 
> P



it`s never too late! just find a local college that does a chem course and enroll, it`s even free in some instances (it`s just the Exam you pay for), I was 40 something the last time I did A level chem as a top-up / refresher, I also did Sign Language that year too. the ability to Learn is one of our greatest gifts and there`s an abundance of cool stuff out there to learn as well, Go for it!


----------



## peter yetman

I might even do that.
Let's see where the new brewery takes me. Lots of chemistry in there if you look for it.
P


----------



## chillinn

Katherine Alicia said:


> it would certainly strip the volatile organic compounds from it like the oils and so on, you may get a crude coffee extract that you could use in baking
> I know Benzene was used to strip the cafeine out to make decafe (it`s not used now).
> interesting nonmenclature though, I`v always written it as C2H5OH, though yours would probably be easier to work out molarity on more complex formulas



I initially wrote C2​H5​OH, then edited it to C2​H6​O when I added the fun name, because for whatever reason (can't put my finger on), I think it matches to 1-hydroxyethane better. 

Rethinking this, in a drip coffee maker, probably considerably more than half the ethanol would be lost to boiling. This is a silly idea. But it would clean the drip coffee maker, as though that is somehow beneficial.


----------



## raggie33

i do love my ninja coffee maker. ninja just makes great stuff


----------



## Katherine Alicia

chillinn said:


> Rethinking this, in a drip coffee maker, probably considerably more than half the ethanol would be lost to boiling. This is a silly idea. But it would clean the drip coffee maker, as though that is somehow beneficial.



yeah, you`de need a reflux condenser really.


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> I wish I'd had a better Chemistry Teacher. I loved the subject, but apparently the guy that taught us (he also taught me to fence) was a bit useless.
> Just think, *I could have been dangerous if I'd learnt it properly.*
> P



The chemistry, or the fencing ? :touche:



Katherine Alicia said:


> ... the ability to Learn is one of our greatest gifts and there`s an abundance of cool stuff out there to learn as well, Go for it!



This is so true ! I try to learn one new topic or skill each year. Not always successfully, I must admit.



peter yetman said:


> Let's see where the new brewery takes me. Lots of chemistry in there if you look for it.
> P



Many years ago, I worked with a research chemist who later moved into your industry.


----------



## peter yetman

I'm about to, if it comes off, work with a guy who's very hot on on chemistry of brewing.
I have no idea what he like on the practical stuff. Making beer is 90% cleaning and 10% brewing. I wonder aht his cleaning skills will be.
All this and more....
P


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Katherine Alicia said:


> ...the ability to Learn is one of our greatest gifts and there`s an abundance of cool stuff out there to learn as well, Go for it!



I can't second this thought enough! There are so many opportunities to learn new things at any age.


----------



## raggie33

i want to go back to school . i sadly only went thru the 7th grade


----------



## knucklegary

" I was educated once.. took me years to get over it"
Mark Twain


----------



## Katherine Alicia

knucklegary said:


> " I was educated once.. took me years to get over it"
> Mark Twain




True, state sanctioned indoctrination can be quite traumaitic.


----------



## raggie33

if i see some one sad i get so sad. i just want to make them smile. i think to self they need kindness


----------



## Empath

raggie33 said:


> if i see some one sad i get so sad. i just want to make them smile. i think to self they need kindness



:bow:


----------



## raggie33

im so sleepy i waited so long to see gaga on tv. once again she impressed me. she not only has the best voice in decades she is so cool if the people still use this term


----------



## raggie33

im so unpopular. for real i got a phone call earlier and had no idea what the sound was


----------



## Tejasandre

You’re lucky. I get all kinds of spam calls.


----------



## peter yetman

You're lucky Raggie, I hate using the phone.
So much so, that mine only rings for the few people in my Favourites List, the rest get Voicemail.

PS. Don't tell anyone, some people might be upset.
P


----------



## chillinn

In Dec. 2013, I realized I went two years without receiving or making a phone call. Dropped my plan. I was living at Mom's, if I needed a phone, which I didn't. Moved out mid-2017 to my gf's town, so didn't need to call gf, saw her all the time; used her phone to call Mom. Moved here April 2018. Only this March, I figured out how to use Google Voice to make and receive free calls. Between mid-2017 and then, I borrowed a phone every two weeks to call Mom and my gf. Then I called Mom every day with GV. Then Mom moved in Mother's Day. My use has increased since 2011-2014, probably because it is free, and I no longer live in the same town as my gf. On average, I make or receive a call once a week. Most of my correspondence is by email. No one wants to talk on the phone anymore. In high school, I spent hours on the phone for a single call. I have no idea what I could have been talking about.


----------



## raggie33

chillinn said:


> In Dec. 2013, I realized I went two years without receiving or making a phone call. Dropped my plan. I was living at Mom's, if I needed a phone, which I didn't. Moved out mid-2017 to my gf's town, so didn't need to call gf, saw her all the time; used her phone to call Mom. Moved here April 2018. Only this March, I figured out how to use Google Voice to make and receive free calls. Between mid-2017 and then, I borrowed a phone every two weeks to call Mom and my gf. Then I called Mom every day with GV. Then Mom moved in Mother's Day. My use has increased since 2011-2014, probably because it is free, and I no longer live in the same town as my gf. On average, I make or receive a call once a week. Most of my correspondence is by email. No one wants to talk on the phone anymore. In high school, I spent hours on the phone for a single call. I have no idea what I could have been talking about.


i think we have the same lo budget. i have to be so careful on shoping. last week i was lucky found pork roast for a buck per pound this week eggs was like 90 cents a dozen


----------



## chillinn

raggie33 said:


> i think we have the same lo budget. i have to be so careful on shoping. last week i was lucky found pork roast for a buck per pound this week eggs was like 90 cents a dozen



Fixed income here. 
I'm a bad vegetarian. I only eat candy. jk. Mostly pasta and frozen mixed veggies. In between, fresh fruits, grapes, strawberry, cantaloupe and other melons, apples, pears, peaches, bananas, lots and lots of bananas. Meat is expensive. It has a lot of energy, but we really don't need that much protein. I guess it depends on lifestyle. I order about $60 of various unsalted nuts every few months from nuts.com, peanut, pistachio, sunflower seed, walnut, almond, and mixed, keep them sealed in the fridge. I'm not nuts about nuts, but Mom loves them, has to have crushed nuts on everything.


----------



## raggie33

i like beans dried beans i love the 15 bean mix. id love to be able to order 50 pounds at time of mixed


----------



## chillinn

Mmmmmm. Me too. Beans are awesome. Bean soup! I like lentils, too. I have stocked Veggie Hormel Chili in cans for quicker meals when needed. Cheap, and so much energy, and yummy with cheddar and sour creme.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've got several cans of vegetarian baked beans in the cupboard right now. Yummy!


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've got several cans of vegetarian baked beans in the cupboard right now. Yummy!



lol i must have beanie weenies bush baked beans and nathan's or sabrats or Hebrew national hot dogs. i tryied being vegan i failed lol


----------



## richbuff

I have two 12-pack cases of tofu in the fridge. That is 24 pounds of tofu. And I have 100 pounds of plain oatmeal in storage. Beans and whole grains are Gods' gift to people who want a complete protein daily, from a most healthy source.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> I have two 12-pack cases of tofu in the fridge. That is 24 pounds of tofu. And I have 100 pounds of plain oatmeal in storage. Beans and whole grains are Gods' gift to people who want a complete protein daily, from a most healthy source.



i tryied to make freid rice today it was so awful i think it was the bean sprouts lol


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> i tryied to make freid rice today it was so awful i think it was the bean sprouts lol



There are three kinds of Whole Grains. Whole grain oats, whole grain wheat, and whole grain rice. I do oats, so I don't have to cook the rice, and so I don't have to have that extra sodium that is baked into commercial wheat product. Lots of plain oatmeal is what most Americans do not do, when they should be doing it. 
Beans: Tofu is super easy and super cheap, just like plain oatmeal. 

Fresh, whole vegetables. Fresh, whole fruit. Simple bean product. Simple, plain whole grain. (oatmeal) Plain nuts and plain seeds (ground and tree nuts, chia and flax seed)
Plain water. Moderate exercise. Kiss goodbye insufficient daily physical activity. Kiss goodbye unhealthy food. Add flashlights, social life and spiritual awareness.


----------



## chillinn

Forgot about rice. When I get sick of pasta, I make rice, the bad white kind. richbuff, well done. I cannot personally handle tofu, it is the consistency that bothers me. But I love humus of all kinds. I also eat oatmeal, usually with sliced up peaches. 

It should be easier to eat healthy, and it should be easier to eat vegetarian. But all the stuff that is easy to grab, and all the stuff that is advertised, all the stuff that they throw at you, always too much sodium, and animal product gets in to everything whether it is actually meat or not. 

Mastered vegetarian meals? Open a vegetarian restaurant. I don't know what they are, but I love veggie burgers, and not because I like burgers. Veggie burgers taste nothing like burgers... it is its own thing, and I don't think it needs to associate with burgers. Needs a new name.


----------



## raggie33

is there any tv shows today like the waltons or touched by a angel. i just want a good g rated tv show . one where they dont act like fools


----------



## Katherine Alicia

raggie33 said:


> is there any tv shows today like the waltons or touched by a angel



Touched by an angel is one of my best fave Ever TV shows 

I`m sick of the all the negative crap on TV too, it`s like 90+ of all chans is about Murder, Most evil, Crime something or other, Serial killers, Caught on camera etc... there`s just nothing Nice on anymore, sometimes I`ll go over to the kids TV chan and watch cartoons (`My Little Pony` for the win!), so I rarely bother with TV anymore and just read, I had the complete Box-Set of `little house on the prairie` arrive the other day and look forwards to reading my way through them, with a Good reading light of course!


----------



## raggie33

Katherine Alicia said:


> Touched by an angel is one of my best fave Ever TV shows
> 
> I`m sick of the all the negative crap on TV too, it`s like 90+ of all chans is about Murder, Most evil, Crime something or other, Serial killers, Caught on camera etc... there`s just nothing Nice on anymore, sometimes I`ll go over to the kids TV chan and watch cartoons (`My Little Pony` for the win!), so I rarely bother with TV anymore and just read, I had the complete Box-Set of `little house on the prairie` arrive the other day and look forwards to reading my way through them, with a Good reading light of course!


i pretty much only watch reruns . i do like stranger things due to the solid writing and 80s feeling. today ill be watching the facts of lifes then newhart . and arches place with carol o conner


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We're currently watching Malcolm In The Middle on A.P. Good, clean, show.


----------



## raggie33

ya all should check out raiseing hope and my name is earl


----------



## KITROBASKIN

The "My Name Is Earl" TV show is hilarious, but not what I would consider clean, good natured fun; kind of looks down on some human nature and the less brilliant among us, wouldn't you say?


----------



## raggie33

KITROBASKIN said:


> The "My Name Is Earl" TV show is hilarious, but not what I would consider clean, good natured fun; kind of looks down on some human nature and the less brilliant among us, wouldn't you say?



its like archie on all in the family he i huge me but deep down good guy


----------



## raggie33

on new meds wish me luck . im sick of being sick.


----------



## raggie33

why would someone wear a hoodie when its over 90 degrees? i see him on my ring camera


----------



## raggie33

im still being stalked by cats .


----------



## raggie33

woohooo miami hurricanes


----------



## raggie33

i used to be able to stay up all night rocking. now i need a nap between my naps lol


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> i used to be able to stay up all night rocking. now i need a nap between my naps lol



Umpteen songs come to mind. Steppenwolf: Rock me baby, rock me baby All Night long. Kiss: Rock and Roll All Night. 

And many many others.


----------



## raggie33

the 80s was a great time


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The 80s was the heyday for glam rock. Good stuff.


----------



## raggie33

so true


----------



## raggie33

weird sky tonight https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Atn_rkrVv5AAUHX2bwNq9kdecK5ANcdQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## raggie33

im on so many dang meds .it scares me due to if somehow i wont be able to get then id be worse off then if i never took them in the first place


----------



## raggie33

I'm at the end of my rope! I need a dang break from this world for a bit. My father is having health issues I love him so very much


----------



## Tejasandre

Hang in there Raggie. It will get better


----------



## raggie33

More fun now my iPad broke it was the only nice thing I had. So apple told me to bring it to best buy. I have no car and have health issues so I had to walk which is like 2 hours each way . no dang sidewalks . then it started to have awful storms from the Hurricane. I was soaked and so afraid the iPad was wet. Luckily it did not get wet but best buy said there is nothing they can do! I played 5.99 a month for apple care. And it did no good.. .the stupid USB c port is broken


----------



## raggie33

Technology is crazy I recall the first computer I saw it did not even have a hard drive. Now yesterday I bought a 512 gig drive for 63 bucks. Ps this drive weighs less then a aspirin pill


----------



## raggie33

Somedays I wake up and feel like all humans other then me are morons. Then some days I feel if all humans are geniuses and I'm the only moron


----------



## richbuff

Same thing with me and music. All of my favorite tunes have dead people. 



------------------
In before merge.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> Same thing with me and music. All of my favorite tunes have dead people.



Wait. What? 





richbuff said:


> In before merge.



Too funny! :laughing: Back to the reservation for raggie33.


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Coronavirus - II*

All this just reminds me of why I hate kangaroos ! Ill punch them in the face if I saw one. As a kid at the zoo one gave me a funny look. I'm sure it was trying to put me in its pouch


----------



## Poppy

Somehow, my post to coronavirus II posted into raggies thread with a Re: Coronavirus - II Title.


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Somehow, my post to coronavirus II posted into raggies thread with a Re: Coronavirus - II Title.



I was trying to lighten the mood in the covid post. In weird


----------



## raggie33

omg baseball is so boreing!! how do you all stay awake?


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> omg baseball is so boreing!! how do you all stay awake?



ttps ://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aIkqNiBASfI


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> ttps ://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aIkqNiBASfI


i wish i saw george while he was alive


----------



## raggie33

i keep getting baned from some online accts for reminding the trumpers that they vote for trump on novembers 5 th . g i be nice and i get banned. ps ya. trumpers here vote nov 3 just like the rest of us. i made the joke thinking everyone would understand its a joke but i got banned for a few days on a few accts


----------



## Katherine Alicia

a lot of the Mein Trumpf worshipers only tend to like jokes if it isn`t funny and it`s at someone elses expense


----------



## peter yetman

I've noticed that many people in the World have had a sense of humour bypass.
You're pissing upwind if you're trying to win them over.
P


----------



## raggie33

ive been told im funny many many times. sadly they always add dressing to the end


----------



## archimedes

Raggie, you need to not turn your thread political


----------



## raggie33

archimedes said:


> Raggie, you need to not turn your thread political



point received freind have a great day its great here like 57 degrees and sunny and im expecting a 1800 lumen led latern it was only 15 bucks shiped


----------



## Katherine Alicia

archimedes said:


> Raggie, you need to not turn your thread political




it`s not entirely his fault, I didn`t help matters either.


----------



## archimedes

Katherine Alicia said:


> it`s not entirely his fault, I didn`t help matters either.



Yes, that is correct


----------



## raggie33

Katherine Alicia said:


> it`s not entirely his fault, I didn`t help matters either.


but i started it. i should of known better. i do realy have a new lantern comeing they claim its 1800 lumens and can go from daylight tint to other tints. im excited i love lanterns


----------



## archimedes

We can move along and let it go.

CPF should be a respite from politics and divisiveness, you know.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Talk about dropping a turd in the punchbowl. :shakehead


----------



## richbuff

*Re: Coronavirus - II*



raggie33 said:


> All this just reminds me of why I hate kangaroos ! Ill punch them in the face if I saw one. As a kid at the zoo one gave me a funny look. I'm sure it was trying to put me in its pouch


I have not had any kangaroo problems. I have never seen one. They have never seen me. I hope they like me, if they do see me. That would be nice. 



------------
blog.dogsbite.org/2020/10/woman-killed-by-dogs-walker-county-alabama.html#comment-32736


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Coronavirus - II*

im sorry its been a long election but thats no excuse. ok im starting a new leaf who would belive i was almost mike seaver on growing pains ? and i was tootie on the facts of life?


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Coronavirus - II*

i miss cleveland ohio was a city where it felt everyone was family


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Coronavirus - II*



raggie33 said:


> i miss cleveland ohio was a city where it felt everyone was family



I think a lot of midwestern cities are like that. I visited the Minneapolis-St Paul area once for a conference and I was really impressed by how nice everyone was. Same for Fort Wayne, Indiana.


----------



## chillinn

Let's get that post title back to squared away. That's better.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> i miss cleveland ohio was a city where it felt everyone was family



Or at least a bar in Boston where everyone knows your name.


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Or at least a bar in Boston where everyone knows your name.


there was a cheers marathon on tv a few weeks ago it was so weird they did not air diane at all


----------



## raggie33

humans are geting more scary there is some crazy drug that people around here are useing. i seen so much crazy stuff the last few weeks.


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> humans are geting more scary there is some crazy drug that people around here are useing. i seen so much crazy stuff the last few weeks.



youtube.com/watch?v=9DZvJQ0PTEg


----------



## harro

First hand, Kangaroos are serious dipsh1ts. You aint missing anything raggie. They have a peabrain and a propensity for jumping out in front of your car when you are doing about 60MPH, at night, and causing anything from about $3k damage, to a written off car. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIRT7lf8byw

Notice how the bloke stands back from the 'roo. Its hind claws will open you up with one kick, and its good night Irene. The 'roo had the dog by its hunting breastplate and it was a stalemate. The bloke diffused the situation with the punch, allowing the dogs to get away, with the 'roo thinking ' WTH just happened? '. Dont for a minute think they are endangered, there are millions of the *******s roaming this fair land.

Ohh, they were hunting wild pig ( boar ), that are classified as a feral pest here.


----------



## raggie33

i knew this would happen ive walked by here for years https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/ne...ed-after-fatality-wreck-involving-pedestrian/


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> i knew this would happen ive walked by here for years https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/ne...ed-after-fatality-wreck-involving-pedestrian/


I walk seven miles per day in the residential neighborhood. 11,250 miles in four and a half years. I have never had a problem with cars. I have never had a problem with coyotes. I have never had a problem with people. Just problems with peoples' personal property.


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> I walk seven miles per day in the residential neighborhood. 11,250 miles in four and a half years. I have never had a problem with cars. I have never had a problem with coyotes. I have never had a problem with people. Just problems with peoples' personal property.



it depends where you live this town is not full of smart humans.


----------



## Poppy

LOL... you'll find stupid people everywhere.


----------



## bigburly912

I hit a bear in the head with a bathtub faucet last night. No joke. Can’t get any more random than that. Only bad thing in my neighborhood is the bears, coyotes, and one girl up the street.


----------



## raggie33

i swear im pretty sure one guy in a truck tried to hit me. unless he was blind. for real crossing the street is so scary becase you can look everywhere at once. a truck hit me on my bike twice both did not stop..im pretty sure a lot of peoples parents here was related before they got married lol


----------



## raggie33

dang hurricanes are playing they need to put these games on broadcast tv not everyone has cable tv


----------



## bigburly912

Pm sent with free link raggie


----------



## raggie33

Try very much!


----------



## raggie33

This is a small town today another walker was hit and killed by a car.


----------



## raggie33

I want the new 2021 iPad pro so bad! It is going to beat world records


----------



## raggie33

That tena commercial is so gross


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Masks thread*

did you here about the baseball game where some redhead woman snuck in to group? even thou she had covid


----------



## raggie33

raggie33 said:


> did you here about the baseball game where some redhead woman snuck in to group? even thou she had covid



ok it was a guy i just checked she had a beard or he.


----------



## bigburly912

Justin turner


----------



## raggie33

well its going to be crazy here the next few days some reasons huricanes keep hitting us just a few weeks ago we had another one and will have one tomorow i live far from the ocean so its crazy


----------



## raggie33

welll we got slammed from the 2 or 3 rd remant of hurricanes again. many trees down i had to move my self my anttenna is history so no more tv for me so im lucky but im going to miss tv


----------



## peter yetman

Can you not stream TV on whatever you use to connect to the internet?
We don't use a TV at all now. everything is streamed on an old iMac 27.
P


----------



## raggie33

cant afford the subscription fee. oddly enough i may got antenna working again i only like one channel and a course that was the channel i did not get lol. well i finnaly get it. and there is a stupid teenage witch tv show marathon grrrr


----------



## peter yetman

Forgot about the sub. The only channel we watch is BBC and that's free over here.
At least you got the antenna back.
P


----------



## raggie33

peter yetman said:


> Come to North Norfolk, we drive with kindness.
> P


looks like a real nice place


----------



## raggie33

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M


----------



## raggie33

such a pretty wonderful day look at that sunset and flowers


----------



## raggie33

some reason i cant get this song out of my head perhaps i aite to much spicy food. but this song sums up how i feel today . https://youtu.be/kPIdRJlzERo


----------



## raggie33

this guy is a genius of covers https://youtu.be/0lynq5bq2-4


----------



## raggie33

its to darn hot. wth is going on its november!


----------



## raggie33

hey ladys i just id let you all know i have a label maker


----------



## Tejasandre

Lol [emoji23]


----------



## orbital

raggie33 said:


> hey ladys i just id let you all know i have a label maker



+
_
funnin_

:laughing: __


----------



## raggie33

ladies hold on to your panty hose i now have a stand mixer! please all dont pm me at once. ps im now bathing montly


----------



## peter yetman

You sound like a catch!
P


----------



## raggie33

pete i am for sure on the weeekends i eat at burger king. i super size the frys and everything


----------



## greenpondmike

My wife and I like burger king. They have that special where you get 2 whoppers for $5.50. They put measly amounts of stuff on them though. I just order them with no ketchup and extra everything else including the mayonnaise and we get some decent burgers with decent toppings. 
I don't know if they have them out near you or not raggie33, but if they do- the whataburger is some good eating also.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I like BK's Impossible Whopper. It's the only thing I go there for.


----------



## richbuff

All I have pertaining to Burger King is fond childhood memories. I remember when in 1977, when I was 17 years old, the whopper was $.99. For years after that occasionally, the whopper would be on special for $.99, especially in Yuma Arizona.
I do recall that it is flame broiled, and it was one of the first fast food burgers to be flame broiled. For those who are young and/or not overweight, enjoy!


- - - - -
HK90: Still rocks!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Once or twice a year I'm a Wendy's kinda guy. No more though. They are too damn expensive!  Besides I or our oldest son BBQ a much better burger.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> My wife and I like burger king. They have that special where you get 2 whoppers for $5.50. They put measly amounts of stuff on them though. I just order them with no ketchup and extra everything else including the mayonnaise and we get some decent burgers with decent toppings.
> I don't know if they have them out near you or not raggie33, but if they do- the whataburger is some good eating also.



nah we dont have them i do want to try one


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> I like BK's Impossible Whopper. It's the only thing I go there for.


i like burger king


----------



## raggie33

richbuff said:


> All I have pertaining to Burger King is fond childhood memories. I remember when in 1977, when I was 17 years old, the whopper was $.99. For years after that occasionally, the whopper would be on special for $.99, especially in Yuma Arizona.
> I do recall that it is flame broiled, and it was one of the first fast food burgers to be flame broiled. For those who are young and/or not overweight, enjoy!
> 
> 
> - - - - -
> HK90: Still rocks!



do you recal arbys five for five?


----------



## raggie33

i miss wendys salad bar


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> i miss wendys salad bar



Me too. I’d absolutely destroy the taco bar when I was little.


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> do you recal arbys five for five?


Yes, that was a good deal.


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> i miss wendys salad bar


Me too. They seemed to have cheapened it before they took it out- subpar ranch and fake bacon bits. I like a good all you can eat salad bar and would pay good money for it. Why do people cheapen stuff and ruin it instead of just raising the price a little? Good ol base salad with tomatoes and those purple cut up radishes smothered in tasty sour (not sweet-yuck) ranch dressing with shredded chedder cheese and a sinful amount of real and tasty bacon bits- all stirred up with each bite the same- yum, yum! You can buy the stuff at the grocery store and make it at home, but you have to carefully choose your ranch if that is your preference. O-Charley's used to have the best ranch, but they cheapened it. Why do modern day food manufacturers think that they have to put sugar in everything? Sugar goes into desserts- not base stick to your rib meals.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> Me too. They seemed to have cheapened it before they took it out- subpar ranch and fake bacon bits. I like a good all you can eat salad bar and would pay good money for it. Why do people cheapen stuff and ruin it instead of just raising the price a little? Good ol base salad with tomatoes and those purple cut up radishes smothered in tasty sour (not sweet-yuck) ranch dressing with shredded chedder cheese and a sinful amount of real and tasty bacon bits- all stirred up with each bite the same- yum, yum! You can buy the stuff at the grocery store and make it at home, but you have to carefully choose your ranch if that is your preference. O-Charley's used to have the best ranch, but they cheapened it. Why do modern day food manufacturers think that they have to put sugar in everything? Sugar goes into desserts- not base stick to your rib meals.


i just aite dang near 4 pounds of prime rib lol. i figure it was less then 1 pizza


----------



## greenpondmike

Sounds like you got an appetite like me lol. I just ate a bunch of deer meat and I am sooo full.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> Sounds like you got an appetite like me lol. I just ate a bunch of deer meat and I am sooo full.



i love deer jerky. deer are all over around here most seem to know me and just wztch me as i walk by


----------



## greenpondmike

My brother in law is supposed to get some deer jerky from the processor soon. That deer burger and deer summer sausage was bodacious. I wish it wasn't illegal to have pet deer. Once a family of deer ran in front of me and I nicked the baby fawn. I turned around and it was upside down wiggling, so I picked it up to get it out of the road and decided to put it in my vehicle to make sure it was alright. I was going to my mother in laws and when I got there it seemed to have fully recovered and it liked me. It didn't like being picked up though. I brought it in their house and several people petted it. I took it on home with me and got a baby bottle to feed it with. Come morning it kept going from one end of the trailer to the other bleating and it wouldn't take any milk, so I talked with my sister in law and she said that my nephew was dating a girl whose dad had a deer refuge and even had a lactating female deer, so I got him to come get it and take it over there. That was back in 2015 and as far as I know it (she) is still doing alright. I hated that I originally took it away from it's parents, but I didn't know what condition it was in and felt guilty. I couldn't just leave it there all vulnerable like that after I hit it.


----------



## raggie33

not one rock song on **** clarks rocking eve im going to bed


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> not one rock song on **** clarks rocking eve im going to bed



I miss **** Clark. He was like an older, classy teenager if that makes sense.


----------



## raggie33

PhotonWrangler said:


> I miss **** Clark. He was like an older, classy teenager if that makes sense.


makes perfecr sense


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice story re the deer kept alive. Nice to read something positive during these stress full times.

Bill


----------



## raggie33

missed the deer story sadly


----------



## Johnnyh

raggie33 said:


> not one rock song on **** clarks rocking eve im going to bed



Lol! I felt the same way! Tried watching but I’m just too out of touch with today’s music I guess...it all just seemed like bizarre people in bizarre costumes acting bizarrely. It was extremely boring.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just take those old records off the shelf
I'll sit and listen to 'em by myself
Today's music ain't got the same soul
I like that old time rock and roll
Don't try to take me to a disco
You'll never even get me out on the floor
In ten minutes I'll be late for the door
I like that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock and roll
Won't go to hear 'em play a tango
I'd rather hear some blues or funky old soul
There's only one sure way to get me to go
Start playing old time rock and roll
Call me a relic, call me what you will
Say I'm old-fashioned, say I'm over the hill
Today's music ain't got the same soul
I like that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock and roll
Still like that old time rock and roll 

- Bob Seger


----------



## Johnnyh

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Just take those old records off the shelf
> I'll sit and listen to 'em by myself
> Today's music ain't got the same soul
> I like that old time rock and roll
> Don't try to take me to a disco
> You'll never even get me out on the floor
> In ten minutes I'll be late for the door
> I like that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> That kind of music just soothes the soul
> I reminisce about the days of old
> With that old time rock and roll
> Won't go to hear 'em play a tango
> I'd rather hear some blues or funky old soul
> There's only one sure way to get me to go
> Start playing old time rock and roll
> Call me a relic, call me what you will
> Say I'm old-fashioned, say I'm over the hill
> Today's music ain't got the same soul
> I like that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> That kind of music just soothes the soul
> I reminisce about the days of old
> With that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> That kind of music just soothes the soul
> I reminisce about the days of old
> With that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> That kind of music just soothes the soul
> I reminisce about the days of old
> With that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> That kind of music just soothes the soul
> I reminisce about the days of old
> With that old time rock and roll
> Still like that old time rock and roll
> 
> - Bob Seger



My feelings exactly! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## orbital

+

Talked to my sister today,, she told me that my niece & nephew (now both in their early 20s') are into vinyl records.
What's cooler than going to a used record store & grabbing a cup of coffee... nothing!


_*there is hope in the world :grouphug:*_


----------



## greenpondmike

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice story re the deer kept alive. Nice to read something positive during these stress full times.
> 
> Bill



Thank you Bullzeyebill, I'm glad you liked it. I was having doubts after posting it. I don't mind hunting a big buck, but I respect the lives of does and fawns. I guess the fear of people is a learned thing more than it is instinct.


----------



## greenpondmike

Regarding that song by Bob Seger, it's true now more than ever. Some young folk still like the old stuff, but I have encountered a lot that didn't. I don't quite understand why it was written though at that time (1979) because the better music hadn't went away yet. Blackfoot's highway song came out that year and .38 special found their groove and released their rocking into the night album (1980). The long run by the eagles was soon to come along with Joe Walshe's "in the city". Heart still had their old sound and released another album around that time and John Folgerty was yet to release his centerfield album and later at a concert for vets he started singing his old songs again from the CCR days. Atlanta Rhythm Section was going strong and the remaining members of Skynerd formed the Rossington Collins band and cut an album. Even ZZ TOP was still going and also the local band- Hotel (If you ever leave me). 
The early to mid 70s music was sure enough, but the late 70s to early 80s had some dynamic hits along with some drab, but in 79 and 80- wow! 

Edit: NOW I REMEMBER- the dreaded disco era. It came in all smooth like and people got tired of it after just a few years. I remember hearing dj's announcing bee gee free weekends lol. I guess ol Bob was referring to that and I recall him mentioning that (disco) in his song. What I remember was that the bee gees were the lead band in the disco era and they said something in their song " how deep is your love" that got a lot of people angry. They tried to run pr on it and even changed the offending lyrics, but the damage was already done. The better music did come back and southern rock lead the way with their dynamic sound. I guess molly hatchet was the most dynamic one. 
I try to stay away from all that now because it pulls me back and I tend to start acting like the old Mike who wasn't a good person, but when I hear all that goobly gook blasted in cars today I'm still tempted to blast them with something better. Highway song, rocky mountain way, freebird and layla were works of art. I wonder....behind some of the best songs out there, how many of the artists actually had to sell their soul to be able to write and play those songs? I think a lot of music before 1969 was more innocent and the dark cloud came afterwards.


----------



## greenpondmike

Y'all remember that song "dead skunk in the middle of the road" from the early 70s? The look on my sister's face when she first heard it was priceless lol.


----------



## Johnnyh

greenpondmike said:


> Y'all remember that song "dead skunk in the middle of the road" from the early 70s? The look on my sister's face when she first heard it was priceless lol.



Sure! Louden Wainwright III did that. He wrote some great stuff, very imaginative artist. I had a couple of his LP’s at one time.


----------



## raggie33

in my teens and 20s i knew every single rock and metal band. im not even joking now all tgere is on the radio is C rap


----------



## greenpondmike

I think a lot of people went to country music- the new style that began somewhere in the early 80s was fairly decent. The newer stuff is still better than what most kids listen to, but the songs just seem watered down and mostly glorifies drinking and getting drunk. There is a am station in Nashville that I like and if I can remember I will post the call sign and frequency. At night it brocasts several states over- maybe the whole country if mountain ranges don't interfere. It plays country music from the past up to the present.


----------



## greenpondmike

WSM 650 AM. Y'all got to check this station out. It plays different formats of country at different times including bluegrass and even broadcasts concerts and interviews. It plays songs that other stations don't play anymore including Linda Rhonstadt. She had some decent songs out, but Gail McCormic (band called Smith) had better pipes, but Linda had the connections.


----------



## Empath

You can also simply say "hey google, play WSM-AM". I imagine SIRI, Alexa or any of the other "assistances" will do the same.

I've also noticed that Thunder 106.1 in Fargo, North Dakota has a very similar format, except they do weed out much of the current pseudo-country crap of today.


----------



## greenpondmike

I didn't mention online because my experience streaming the station was sub-par. If it worked well for me I would still be doing it. Maybe it was my old phone (note 3) and I need to try it again since I have a newer one. 
I think they also filter the newer songs. I heard (not first hand) that Tom Petty (rip) was asked about the newer country. He said that it sounded like a bad rock band with a fiddle in it. 
I myself don't know, but I think artists have lost their creativity, but they have gotten pretty good at playing music that sounds like a diesel taking off under a load. Thank you Empath for suggesting that other station. I wonder if WWL in New Orleans will stream also. Can't seem to get it anymore on the radio.
I also miss WLS 890 in Chicago. When we lived in Hammond Indiana that was a good station and we kept on listening to it (at night) when we moved to Alabama. They have gone to talk radio last I heard and I can't pick them up anyway.


----------



## raggie33

good points


----------



## greenpondmike

I know that I feel like certain songs I can jam to seems to have a negative effect on my character- it makes me want to be the old Mike of the past, but just regular contemporary top 40 from the past makes me feel good. 
Maybe it wouldn't hurt to talk about certain artists and bands though. I wonder if there is a thread that discusses these things or does someone want to start one. I like discussing stuff like that and I seem to have a good (not perfect) memory of the past going back to my baby crib when I first heard "one" by three dog night and my sister listening to the grass roots' "midnight confessions".


----------



## raggie33

im so happy and have hope again


----------



## peter yetman

And you got to see your girlfriend singing tha Stars and Stripes.
P


----------



## raggie33

peter yetman said:


> And you got to see your girlfriend singing tha Stars and Stripes.
> P



boy she nailed it. i was so worried i missed it. sadly i did miss the new radicals


----------



## raggie33

been reading lady gagas iq is most likely over 159 .i like her ever more now


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>




her voice even live is stunning


----------



## raggie33

soon as this messis over im going to order and eat 3arbys french dips and 4 beef and chedars !


----------



## raggie33

there is a big movie star born in the same day and year as and month and we spent are younger life in same city. its weird even before i knew we was born at same time i felt as if i know him


----------



## nbp

raggie33 said:


> soon as this messis over im going to order and eat 3arbys french dips and 4 beef and chedars !



Why wait?


----------



## raggie33

nbp said:


> Why wait?



my budget will be in better shape.


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> soon as this messis over im going to order and eat 3arbys french dips and 4 beef and chedars !



I got hungry the other day when I read that. Arby's ain't as popular with me as other places, but somehow, someway raggie33, you got me wanting to go there and eat.


----------



## raggie33

no food for me today its just so hard to walk to store with no side walks. so i order from amazon it never ariived .im so sick of this world. then i try to chat with them that chrased my browser then i asked them to call methat was out. so i call them after 15 minutes o im told im at the wrong dept . with this and the fake reviews im never geting amazon again


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> no food for me today its just so hard to walk to store with no side walks. so i order from amazon it never ariived .im so sick of this world. then i try to chat with them that chrased my browser then i asked them to call methat was out. so i call them after 15 minutes o im told im at the wrong dept . with this and the fake reviews im never geting amazon again



A few months ago was the first time I ever ordered anything from Amazon. I ordered a CSB Bible. That was the first thing I ever ordered from Amazon. Next I ordered a few N.T. Wright bible commentary books. Nothing else after that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I look for the phrase "fullfilled by Amazon" when I purchase things. This tells me that the item actually exists in an Amazon warehouse and not in the trunk of someone's car.


----------



## markr6

PhotonWrangler said:


> This tells me that the item actually exists in an Amazon warehouse and not in the trunk of someone's car.




Sometimes Frankie has some unique stuff at a price though.


----------



## raggie33

i have my new transportsion comeing i wanted a cheap 50 cc scooter but they went up a few hundred bucks i think its becuase there now sent built.i rstger build.my own to save moeny and know it was done right. so i went with a folding bike with a 250 watt engine


----------



## orbital

+

_*random: ok
*_
I haven't been on a vacation in 18 years
..haven't been to a restaurant in 6 years this fall
..don't eat fast food other than a couple of _subs_ a year.

I could go on & on, but I'll leave that for another time.


----------



## raggie33

i just figered out my eletric bike goes 450 miles for 2 bucks of electricty . but next week im going solar so its free to go as far as i need


----------



## raggie33

as shy as i am i never once in my entire life not helped someone who needs help. from humans to turtles. but today a woman asked me to help but she only spoke spanish. i dont understand spanish i felt so bad. i figured out she needed directions to town she was on foot. i trier and tried to explan to her how to get there even leaving her to go home to print her a map. i was on a bicycle so i could not drive her. i feel bad i did not speak spanish 
o


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hey Raggie, good for you for trying. Do you have a smartphone? There are some near-real-time voice translation apps that might help in situations like this.


----------



## raggie33

sadly i forget my phone most the time.


----------



## greenpondmike

I'm glad you don't have to deal with those professional hustlers I have to deal with 6 days a week. I gave away two sandwiches last night. I'm hardning up though. Those people make more than I do hustling, but it seems they spend it all on drugs and expect ol soft hearted me to take up the slack.


----------



## Poppy

Raggie,
Please don't be so hard on yourself. Years ago I went to Canada with my best friend and his sister for a few days.

Quebec. There, they speak French. I'm told that they are also taught English. For lunch I ordered a hot dog with mustard and onions. I don't know if they were being very accommodating, or screwing with me but there was a lot of giggling and French speaking in the back-ground. They gave me a hot dog, with chopped raw onion! NOT what I expected, but I smiled and said Thank You! 

Years later I dated a gal from Canada, and she assured me that they were messing with me. 

Ah... I'm off track. If I moved to Canada and lived in Quebec, you can bet your shorts that I would learn to speak French.

Now... the burden is on this women that you wanted to help, to learn to speak English. In the neighborhood that you live in, I am sure that 50% of the population can speak Spanish well enough to give directions. She just needs to seek them out. I can't tell you how many times I have heard... "No Habla Engles" 

For you the response might be... "No Hablo Espanol."

____________________

My daughter has a good sole.
A couple of days ago, she was out of state in a socially depressed area. She saw a man, (she described as probably homeless) pushing a shopping cart full of aluminum cans. It was one of those 95F with "feels like 105F" days. Somehow, the cart tipped over and he was scrambling to pick up all of the cans. She was uncomfortable being a young white girl in this neighborhood, and didn't stop to help him pick up the cans, but went to a Burger King, and got him a full sized meal with a Large drink. She looped around the block and gave it to him. This One tooth man gave her more praises, and blessings, than she got from her Priest all year going to church.

I think my wife raised her right.

___________________________

One day I was in Manhattan, and just surfaced from the subway. I didn't know which was was East of West. I was obviously a tourist, and an easy target, I was looking at my cell phone and the street signs, trying to figure out which direction I needed to go to my destination. So of course, I was approached by someone asking for some money. I asked him how to get to where I wanted to go. He was delighted to tell me. I gave him two dollars, and told him that he earned it.

A win win.


----------



## raggie33

its still keeping me from relaxing . i feel as if everyone needs love and understanding . i want to give everyone this. 2 days earlier i saw a turtle upsides down. so i turned around to turn him over and bring him to other side of street i was heart broken when i saw he had expired poor thing must of suffered


----------



## knucklegary

Then what, buried, or turtle soup?


----------



## bykfixer

raggie33 said:


> its still keeping me from relaxing . i feel as if everyone needs love and understanding . i want to give everyone this. 2 days earlier i saw a turtle upsides down. so i turned around to turn him over and bring him to other side of street i was heart broken when i saw he had expired poor thing must of suffered



Mean people suck.


----------



## raggie33

fear is odd i have snakes as pets.its so weird how people fear them


----------



## raggie33

maybe i am just stupid. i suck at comication . im on heavy pysch meds .so dome days im better but most days spell check just screws with me not even coming close to whay word im going for. which puts me ina angry mood. then come the grammer police. and my mood gets worse. the ironic thing is


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> maybe i am just stupid. i suck at comication . im on heavy pysch meds .so dome days im better but most days spell check just screws with me not even coming close to whay word im going for. which puts me ina angry mood. then come the grammer police. and my mood gets worse. the ironic thing is



Spell check has ruined my spelling skills. Spell check is a drug; there are tolerance and withdrawal symptoms. I become more and more dependent on it, and sudden cessation causes massive rebound symptoms. Then there is poor finger/eye coordination. T and Y as well as C and V are the worst offenders. I am so tempted to use a key remap utility and switch those letters. 
Other peoples typos are not a bother for me at all. What irritates me is my own typos. another problem is that proofreading my own content is an exercise in futility. 
English spelling should have been rationally adjusted decades ago.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sometimes autocorrect can make things much worse. I was trying to text "just a sec..." to a contractor the other day and it changed "sec" to "sex." 

More than once.


----------



## richbuff

PhotonWrangler said:


> Sometimes autocorrect can make things much worse. I was trying to text "just a sec..." to a contractor the other day and it changed "sec" to "sex."
> 
> More than once.


Voice to text on iPhone is another thing. "See you at noon." becomes "See you at nude." 
Predictive text on iPhone actually does learn frequently used flashlight models. I type R and 9 and Predictive text pops up with R90TS. kinda cool.


----------



## Poppy

IMO the acceptance of the decline in English literacy in America, is unacceptable to ME. In my office I have received communications from the staff of big corporations that would have received a D grade in school. It was obvious that English was not the writer's native language. What happened to professional pride?

I had two years of Spanish in high school. I wasn't good in it. Later, I had secretaries interpret for me, and often I was led to believe that it was a crude guttural, imprecise language. Then, I got a Mexican secretary. When she spoke Spanish, it sounded like a beautiful language. She rolled her "R"s and pronounced each syllable. She didn't have to repeat herself, nor give additional directions, they were completely understood with her first utterance.

I believe that what I write is a reflection of my character, and intelligence. Therefore I take care in the letters I write, and posts that I post. I want to make sure they are grammatically correct, and spelled correctly. I'll usually re-read my post, and edit it if necessary to make it perfectly clear. Sometimes, I'll change the sentence structure.

Posting from a cell phone is more challenging than from a computer, so, I normally wait until I am home at my desktop before I post.


----------



## raggie33

the good lord gave me a brain that can fix anything i mean anything. but i can comnicate at all even in person i cant pronunce most words. its very frustrating so i quit talking to others off line


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> the good lord gave me a brain that can fix anything i mean anything. but i can comnicate at all even in person i cant pronunce most words. its very frustrating so i quit talking to others off line


I understand how the *speech *centers of your brain may be malfunctioning, that however does not give you an excuse for not using the spell check suggestions given to you. IMO you can do better.


----------



## raggie33

i do use it. it never knows the word im going for


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy, 
I'm wondering why you've chosen to chastise raggie in the open forum rather than contacting him via PM.


----------



## Poppy

maybe you need to use a different dictionary.
I think that I use a default google dictionary and it instantly noted that *comnicate * was not included and possibly misspelled. it offered *communicate. *

I believe that you can do better.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Poppy,
> I'm wondering why you've chosen to chastise raggie in the open forum rather than contacting him via PM.


Chance,
Do you think that this conversation is one that should be in an open forum? Not a question that should have been sent by PM?

I am trying to show raggie that he is better than what he presents himself to be. I am hoping that others will help him to improve his presentation of himself. 

Sometimes people need a little pat on the back with direction... you can do better. I do believe, that he can do better.

Raggie... you are the man!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I always disable autocorrect on all of my devices and executables. The most I use is the "word suggestions" on my mobile devices because the on-screen keyboards are tiny, offer no tactile feedback and are annoying to type in, so I go back on my text and use the suggestions for quick fixes on those typos I spot. And if I see any that flew under the radar, I immediately edit the post - or, in cases where post editing is not a thing such as in Steam forums, copy-delete-edit-repost what I said.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Chance,
> Do you think that this conversation is one that should be in an open forum? Not a question that should have been sent by PM?
> 
> I am trying to show raggie that he is better than what he presents himself to be. I am hoping that others will help him to improve his presentation of himself.
> 
> Sometimes people need a little pat on the back with direction... you can do better. I do believe, that he can do better.
> 
> Raggie... you are the man!



Poppy, 

I'll refrain from further dialog.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I think I just stumbled into something where no one is gonna care about my input, but I just gotta say this thread’s name is “raggies random remarks”. I kinda feel like shouldn’t raggie himself have virtual carte blanch here in this place?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes this is raggy's thread. He has his own style of communicating.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## AstroTurf

^^^ too funny!!!


----------



## richbuff

bykfixer said:


> i.postimg.cc/7LFPJXjX/IMG_20181124_191557.jpg


Lord, please grant me patience, and give it to me NOW!


----------



## raggie33

btw we may not always agree but i love you all


----------



## raggie33

whats ironic is people with skills pay people whose only skill is typring minium wage to handle there communication . check out ya docters typeing lol.


----------



## raggie33

ps this was not directed at anyone its something i just noticed in my life.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> btw we may not always agree but i love you all


Raggie33,
You certainly are a loveable person


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> whats ironic is people with skills pay people whose only skill is typring minium wage to handle there communication . check out ya docters typeing lol.


What's interesting is that writing in script is becoming a lost art in that they are NOT Teaching script/cursive anymore. People are being encouraged to print. 

I have found that my cursive writing *can still be *quite legible, but if I have to write quickly, its legibility rapidly degrades. Also, the more I use a keyboard, the sloppier my handwriting becomes (when in a hurry).

I believe that I can type more quickly than I can legibly write in script.


----------



## scout24

Haven't used cursive writing in years other than to prove I still can. I've block printed in capitals my entire life, nobody could read my cursive including me. If I really take my time I can still write in cursive. Not conducive to everyday life.


----------



## raggie33

i cant even read my writing lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cursive writing is becoming a lost art. It's kind of interesting to see things types on a screen in cursive font - it's kind of a generic form of cursive, like the giant letter samples on the wall above the blackboard in grade school.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I've learned cursive early and used it all my life, especially in college. MUCH easier to write dictated text while keeping up with the professor's speech. Drawing the letters in block print is so slow and cumbersome, I don't know how so many subject themselves to that torture! I only ever use it to spell out my email address when an interviewer or salesman asks for it. 

I'm doing my best to convince my young teen nephew to keep up with cursive. He's got a penchant for arts, so I think he'll eventually take.


----------



## bykfixer

I wrote cursive through middle school, but had never gotten the hang of it like my older siblings who wrote beautifully crafted words and sentences, just like my parents and other families did. 
Mine looked like a lefty trying to write with their righty. But my twin brothers looked like he was writing with his toes. 
Once in high school the teachers actually prefered my non cursive writing and mine actually looked a lot better than my cursive. They could actually read my writing for once so I rolled with that. Then in college in drafting classes they taught how to write letters like a type writer had done them. I remember we'd write the letter A hundreds of times before moving to B. Now if your A and B were uniform enough you'd move to C. To this day I don't write words, I draw letters in series that end up as words. Yet even that looks like a righty using their lefty to write.


----------



## raggie33

how can i lose weight today im 159 pounds but im only 5 foot 5 i want to weigh 140 .


----------



## AstroTurf

ex lax?!?

LOLz



raggie33 said:


> how can i lose weight today im 159 pounds but im only 5 foot 5 i want to weigh 140 .


----------



## raggie33

AstroTurf said:


> ex lax?!?
> 
> LOLz



reminds of the movie with winonna ryder


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't eat anything with a significant amount of calories within a couple hours of bedtime because it doesn't get burned off.


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> how can i lose weight today im 159 pounds but im only 5 foot 5 i want to weigh 140 .


Cut out all animal products. 

My daily regimen for the past almost six years: Plain tap water, one generic low dose generic aspirin, one generic multivitamin, one pound of plain tofu, four cups of plain oatmeal measured dry, microwaved in plain water, six slices plain whole wheat bread, one large serving plain, whole, fresh non-starchy vegetable and one serving plain fruit, and seven brisk, hilly miles walking. No eggs, no dairy, no poultry, no fish, no any other non-plant products. No added sugar, no added salt.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If it tastes good, spit it out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If it tastes good, spit it out.


 Well played Chauncey.


----------



## raggie33

any other yankies stuck in the south? i have zeeo freinds here not one human i like. just my snakes and betta fish that glow.


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> any other yankies stuck in the south? i have zeeo freinds here not one human i like. just my snakes and betta fish that glow.



Such rapid, random topic shift. What happened to losing 19 pounds? I fast 23 and a half hours daily. When I chomp on plain, fresh broccoli, plain oatmeal and plain tofu and plain wheat bread, it/they taste great! I thank Goodness for "every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it."

Back to the current topic: I have lots of very different friends, but we have one thing in common: None of us are self-made; we do not generate our own true, inner happiness. Nor do we get it from this world. 




-------------
Gen 1:29


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I find it's best to not get emotionally attached to any of raggie's posts. Dude's like a fast moving river. I thank God for the wisdom.


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I find it's best to not get emotionally attached to any of raggie's posts. Dude's like a fast moving river. I thank God for the wisdom.



g thanx lol i like you to. you was great in happy days not as good as leather but good


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> g thanx lol.most people feel the same as you hate me. but i like my shoes



No one that feels the same as me hates you. Members here constantly engage your posts ..... only to be ignored by you. :shakehead


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No one that feels the same as me hates you. Members here constantly engage your posts ..... only to be ignored by you. :shakehead



i promise i mean this i trully mean this i never ingore anyone . i may not respond in text but i read everyone post. i just suck at expresing my self in text. most my post on twiter or else wear no one knows what im trying to say lol.even offline i confuse everyone. i have had a few head injurys in my life but i was dumb before the injurys.


----------



## AstroTurf

oh poor me... blah blah blah.



raggie33 said:


> i promise i mean this i trully mean this i never ingore anyone . i may not respond in text but i read everyone post. i just suck at expresing my self in text. most my post on twiter or else wear no one knows what im trying to say lol.even offline i confuse everyone. i have had a few head injurys in my life but i was dumb before the injurys.


----------



## raggie33

paste


----------



## scout24

Well, that wasn't nice. Being nasty in raggie's thread is uncalled for. :scowl:


----------



## ironhorse

It's HIS thread.
Take a hike. Is someone FORCING you to read it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

AstroTurf said:


> oh poor me... blah blah blah.


Your input is far less valuable than you take it as being.


----------



## AstroTurf

Tear…


----------



## ironhorse

Time for the "Ban Hammer" to drop.


----------



## raggie33

ty everyone its ok . i have pasta cooking and its smelling yummy


----------



## scout24

We have no policy against behaving poorly, but true colors are true colors. There's others who have put themselves on display and it rarely goes well. Posts will stand for now, general membership will rise above and usually have a long collective memory. AstroTurf, I suggest you refrain from further comment here.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

raggie33 said:


> ty everyone its ok . i have pasta cooking and its smelling yummy



Spaghetti?! :huh:


----------



## raggie33

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Spaghetti?! :huh:



yeah but i was to afraid to try to spell it lol. i love mids pasta sauce but i only buy it when on sale


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I know how that feels. Many things I only by when on a big sale nowadays, especially beef. It is outright unaffordable where I live!

I like to make my own pasta sauce. Nothing like cooking a thick mix of tomato (especially Italian tomato, mmmm), garlic, onion (plenty thereof!) and all kinds of tasty spices including black pepper and oregano. The industrialised stuff around here tastes like either floor cleaning solution or condensed ketchup. :sick2:


----------



## raggie33

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> I know how that feels. Many things I only by when on a big sale nowadays, especially beef. It is outright unaffordable where I live!
> 
> I like to make my own pasta sauce. Nothing like cooking a thick mix of tomato (especially Italian tomato, mmmm), garlic, onion (plenty thereof!) and all kinds of tasty spices including black pepper and oregano. The industrialised stuff around here tastes like either floor cleaning solution or condensed ketchup. :sick2:



i need to try to make my own dad used to make great sauce .his brother always asker him to make it. not sure why he dont make it anymore


----------



## greenpondmike

I also like making my own sauce. Might try to make my own ketchup- it doesn't taste the same as it did when I was a kid in the 70s. Even the organic unsweetened ketchup tastes too sweet and tastes like it's mixed with honey. All ketchep tastes like it's mixed with honey nowadays. 

Good to hear you can cook raggie33. Bet you can make a mean hamburger- grilled or regular.


----------



## greenpondmike

richbuff said:


> Cut out all animal products.
> 
> My daily regimen for the past almost six years: Plain tap water, one generic low dose generic aspirin, one generic multivitamin, one pound of plain tofu, four cups of plain oatmeal measured dry, microwaved in plain water, six slices plain whole wheat bread, one large serving plain, whole, fresh non-starchy vegetable and one serving plain fruit, and seven brisk, hilly miles walking. No eggs, no dairy, no poultry, no fish, no any other non-plant products. No added sugar, no added salt.



What....no opossum on a half shell? 
Seriously though, that IS a good diet, but it would take some sure enough discipline to stick to it regular like. My nutritionist friend says that sardines are good for you and I do feel better when eating them. Watch the cheap ones because they might come from Thailand or Japan. She also suggests that people drink have their body weight in ounces of distilled water. For me that would be over a gallon a day.


----------



## greenpondmike

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If it tastes good, spit it out.



Lol, funny. Yup, that's about true. I made myself like turnip greens though. 
Good ol corn bread cooked in a seasoned cast iron skillet lined with lard- crunchy crumbly golden brown crust crumbled up in a big plate with turnip greens and juice on top of it with a little jalapeño juice poured onto it.....whoa momma!


----------



## greenpondmike

Wouldn't hurt to put a little real butter in them greens also. 
I put two whole sticks in my butter beans along with some onion powder, garlic powder, some salt and some smoke flavoring. Cook em till they are slightly soft, but not mushy and serve them over that special crumbled corn bread.....mmmm, mmmmm! Real butter beans!


----------



## greenpondmike

Now I'm hungry. Raggie33, I might be a bad influence on you since you are trying to loose weight. I think some good ol grilled chicken strips might be alright as long as you don't do like my wife and I and dip it in ranch. No offense RichBuff.


----------



## raggie33

ur making me hungry mike


----------



## raggie33

ps just becuase i dont repsond to someone that doint nean i didnt read there post and am gratful for it. we all have things we are good at and things we are bad at. i suck at paying attn and communication.


----------



## raggie33

ps hey astroturf hope you are haveing a nice day


----------



## AstroTurf

thank you!!!

that's my favorite line in the whole wide world...

Have A NICE DAY!!!

LOLz

ps i hollar it to my coworkers as they drag *** out of the office!



raggie33 said:


> ps hey astroturf hope you are haveing a nice day


----------



## raggie33

its shameful how us those with mental illness are treated in this country usa . read britney spears story and understand it is way worae for those with no money or fame


----------



## greenpondmike

Shucks raggie33, I don't look down on people like that. You seem normal to me. Just don't mention that critter with big feet. People will look at you sideways from now on.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> Shucks raggie33, I don't look down on people like that. You seem normal to me. Just don't mention that critter with big feet. People will look at you sideways from now on.



u rock mike


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> u rock mike



Thanks raggie. You also rock- you are a peacemaker.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> Thanks raggie. You also rock- you are a peacemaker.



i love when everyone gets along


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> its shameful how us those with mental illness are treated in this country usa . read britney spears story and understand it is way worae for those with no money or fame


 I worked professionally with Dr. David Hawkins (https://veritaspub.com/dr-hawkins/) for nine years, five at an Office of Behavioral Health (OBHL) licensed facility, and four years at a secure JCAHCO-accredited facility. I have been on virtually zero meds for my entire six-decade life. 

I took a MMPI seven months ago and came out squeaky clean. I briefly mentioned to that psychiatrist that I am strongly Christian. He slapped me with a provisional diagnosis of "Religious Delusion".


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> i love when everyone gets along



Me too raggie


----------



## greenpondmike

richbuff said:


> I worked professionally with Dr. David Hawkins (https://veritaspub.com/dr-hawkins/) for nine years, five at an Office of Behavioral Health (OBHL) licensed facility, and four years at a secure JCAHCO-accredited facility. I have been on virtually zero meds for my entire six-decade life.
> 
> I took a MMPI seven months ago and came out squeaky clean. I briefly mentioned to that psychiatrist that I am strongly Christian. He slapped me with a provisional diagnosis of "Religious Delusion".



What can that diagnosis do to you? Is it on record?


----------



## richbuff

greenpondmike said:


> What can that diagnosis do to you? Is it on record?


Nothing, because it was just provisional. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5049540/ Maybe on record, I am not sure. 

The professional relationship with that doctor was temporary, only for ten days, then our professional relationship ended. I was amazed that just briefly mentioning my desire to achieve the ultimate end goal of Christianity resulted in his slapping the label on me. 


----------------
John 15:18-25


----------



## raggie33

i probaly should not admit this but i think im.bring out smarted by a stray cat


----------



## KITROBASKIN

From that link richbuff presented:

“…just being ordinary is an expression of Divinity; the truth of one’s real Self can be discovered in the pathway of everyday life. To live with care and kindness is all that is necessary; the rest reveals itself in due time. The commonplace and God are not distinct.”


----------



## greenpondmike

Richbuff, I guess though it could be considered an honor to have someone put a label on you like that as far as our point of view on life. That doctor though seems to have issues with Christianity. Need to pray for him. Technically, he's being a racist- although that word has been soooo misused. This is America though, so people are entitled to their opinions. I'd be glad to trade labels with you.:tinfoil:

Raggie, I have a bunch of cats also that came from some strays people put out. Them things multiply for sure and I can't afford to have them fixed. They're like four legged panhandlers. We have one that just stares at us intensely while we're eating even though it has its own food.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used to have cats. When they see you eating food, they want some of it regardless of what it is. Then you offer some to them, they sniff it and decide they don't want it. Then they see you eating it again and they want it again. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## greenpondmike

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used to have cats. When they see you eating food, they want some of it regardless of what it is. Then you offer some to them, they sniff it and decide they don't want it. Then they see you eating it again and they want it again. Lather, rinse, repeat.



Chickens are the same way except they will peck your leg to get your attention or make a sweet cluck or purr. I ignore cats for the most part, but I have a soft spot for chickens.


----------



## bykfixer

raggie33 said:


> its shameful how us those with mental illness are treated in this country usa . read britney spears story and understand it is way worae for those with no money or fame



Society says "just be tough mate" like one just chooses to heal up the chemical imbalance with a smile. Trouble is a lot of therapists have no clue how to heal either and just write scrips that largely turn the patient into a zombie. "Here try this for a month and see me next week, that'll be $175 please……next patient"……
Been there bro. Lucked up and made it out of the wilderness after a few years.

It was just like the opening of the Simpsons where the clouds part and the sun shines. But I kept cowering in fear for the next storm for a few years after that.

May your clouds begin to separate soon so the sun can shine on ya again.


----------



## raggie33

ty byk


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## greenpondmike

bykfixer said:


>



Lol


----------



## richbuff

...stay away from Washington DC and/or scrub oak trees in August/late Summer/Fall.... yahoo.com/news/cicadas-may-gone-come-itch-035637000.html


----------



## AstroTurf

nair mind...


----------



## raggie33

my dream would be to have had a chance to talk to those commited suicide and let them know there loved and things improve. this keeps me up at night knowing i could of saved some


----------



## richbuff

raggie33 said:


> my dream would be to have had a chance to talk to those commited suicide and let them know there loved and things improve. this keeps me up at night knowing i could of saved some


This is not an easy one to post after, but here goes: Everyone who knows me in person knows exactly what I think and feel about this topic.


----------



## greenpondmike

richbuff said:


> This is not an easy one to post after, but here goes: Everyone who knows me in person knows exactly what I think and feel about this topic.


You must of had someone from the past that you really cared about commit suicide.


----------



## raggie33

greenpondmike said:


> You must of had someone from the past that you really cared about commit suicide.


i just hope i didnt offend him. i sure djd not mean to. i suck at explaing my self


----------



## greenpondmike

raggie33 said:


> i just hope i didnt offend him. i sure djd not mean to. i suck at explaing my self


I know how you feel. A lot of times I wish I could practice or rehearse what I'm going to say to folks when I'm in person- which is impossible because I don't know the future. I prefer texting except when doing business. I mess up on texting sometimes though even though I have more time to think about what I'm going to say. 

I think Richbuff meant that he has very strong feelings about the subject. I could be wrong, but I don't think you offended him.


----------



## richbuff

No offense taken, of course. The topic is not a simple topic, instead, it is a very complex topic. There are many different factors involved. There are different philosophies, different viewpoints of life.

Well, anyway, on the bright side: I’m hoping to have an X50 in my hands soon.

—————
2Cor 5:6-8


----------



## raggie33

cool i love everyone i just want them to know their loved god blessu all


----------



## greatscoot

bykfixer said:


> Society says "just be tough mate" like one just chooses to heal up the chemical imbalance with a smile. Trouble is a lot of therapists have no clue how to heal either and just write scrips that largely turn the patient into a zombie. "Here try this for a month and see me next week, that'll be $175 please……next patient"……
> Been there bro. Lucked up and made it out of the wilderness after a few years.
> 
> It was just like the opening of the Simpsons where the clouds part and the sun shines. But I kept cowering in fear for the next storm for a few years after that.
> 
> May your clouds begin to separate soon so the sun can shine on ya again.


I saw this post on a website quite a while ago, every day they would write a social commentary and they were fantastic. The one I really liked was called “Intention Defecit Disorder” and commented on the whole prescription drug that we give to people to try to make them “normal”.


----------



## raggie33

whats up with people posting pics of them self but it looks very strange like there is no way the pics are real looks spooky to me


----------



## greenpondmike

Mine's real- 30 years ago. No one can recognize me by it now. Maybe I ought to take it down if it spooks you and perhaps others.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> Mine's real- 30 years ago. No one can recognize me by it now. Maybe I ought to take it down if it spooks you and perhaps others.


 
Your new picture is hilarious. 😁


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Your new picture is hilarious. 😁


its wonderman looking at the eclipse lol


----------



## AstroTurf

raggie33 said:


> its wonderman looking at the eclipse lol


yea but...ya caint do that from a closet?!?

LOLz


----------



## greenpondmike

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Your new picture is hilarious. 😁


Thanks. I should have used it here sooner. I used it on fb and am using it on another forum. Wish I had a coffee pouring roo to wake me up.


----------



## greenpondmike

AstroTurf said:


> yea but...ya caint do that from a closet?!?
> 
> LOLz


That other one was me at 25. I had been married a week and done gained 10 pounds from the wedding cake. That pic was taken in the basement of Hebron baptist church where they had a homecoming. Lots of good food. Its a wonder my belly wasn't poking out. 

I don't understand the closet comment


----------



## AstroTurf

greenpondmike said:


> That other one was me at 25. I had been married a week and done gained 10 pounds from the wedding cake. That pic was taken in the basement of Hebron baptist church where they had a homecoming. Lots of good food. Its a wonder my belly wasn't poking out.
> 
> I don't understand the closet comment


it was in reply to raggies picture/comment.

ps i had to look closely to figure out how the roo was pouring the coffee...


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

greenpondmike said:


> Thanks. I should have used it here sooner. I used it on fb and am using it on another forum. Wish I had a coffee pouring roo to wake me up.


Coffee-doodle-doo?


----------



## raggie33

betty white!!!! is so awsume what a wonderful human ivee never ever once read bad thinngs about her


----------



## raggie33

greatest scene in any movie by far is in night shift when shelly long cooked henry winkler eggs . omg what a nice scene lol


----------

